# مفاجأة توليد الكهرباء بوفرة كبيرة بواسطة المكبس الهيدروليكي



## mohamedhusen951 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*نداء إلى وزير الكهرباء لرعاية و**تجربة و**تنفيذ هذه **الافكار **فورا وتوفير مضاعف متعدد للمصلحة العامة للمجتمع العربي في ظل انقطاع الكهرباء برمضان المتكرر**ولأن تكلفة إنشاء محطة بهذه التكنولوجيا توفر 10 أضعاف التكلفة للمحطات التقليدية والفكرة هي بناء على سؤال للعلماء وبحث بالانترنت لارقام واجهزة ولم تتم التجربة الى الان وبهذه الأفكار سيقضى تمام على مصادر الطاقة البديلة التقليدية الغير كافية وستصبح المصدر الوحيد للطاقة المتجددة النظيفة الرخيصة بوفرة لا مثيل لها كما يمكن استخدامهم للاغراض السياسية فى حل القضايا العربية*
*أولا توليد الكهرباء بالمكابس الهيدروليكية لأول مرة بالتاريخ* * مشهرة على اليوتيوب ومسجلة فى مؤسسات حماية الأفكار المصرية ولا مانع قانوني اطلاقا من تحضيرها فى رسائل ماجيستير او دكتوراه طلاب أو اساتذة الكليات شرط التعاون *
*من اسباب عدم تفكير العلماء فى هذه الفكرة هو تسليمهم بما اخذوه من علم خاطىء ونظريات وضعها علماء سابقون تقول بأن الطاقة لا تستحدث من عدم وجعلوها حقائق مع أن الحقيقة العلمية الصحيحة تقول بغير هذا*
*فكرة توليد الكهرباء النظيفة والمتجددة بوفرة بواسطة الخواص الهيدروليكية بواسطة المكابس الهيدروليكية*​مثال 1:- في هذه الفكرة يوجد إمكانية لتوليد الكهرباء النظيفة والمتجددة بوفرة بواسطة المكبس الهيدروليكي حيث كمثال مبسط عمليا يمكن للمكبس مثل مكابس مغاسل السيارات ارتفاعه 4 متر "وتكلفة إنشائه قليلة نسبيا" يمكنه أن يرفع 5 طن وزن ثقيل بكومبريسور "ضاغط هواء" يضخ الهواء في البستم قوته 5 حصان فقط وهي طاقة صغيرة جدا بالمقارنة بالوزن المرفوع وهو 5 طن كما سئلنا احد اصحاب مغاسل السيارات
فوجدت بالتحليل أن الامر لا يعتمد على مسافة تحركها ضاغط ليدفع المكبس الصغير "حيث أن الخطأ القاتل الذي وقع فيه العلماء أنهم يقولون أن المسافة المتحركة بالمكبس الصغير اكبر منها فى الكبير مع اختلاف الوزن اذن فالطاقة تكون واحدة وهذا خاطىء خطأ قاتل لأنه فى المكابس التي تعمل بالهواء المضغوط يكون ضغط الهواء هو الذي يملأ ويضغط على قطر المكبس الصغير ويكون الهواء هو الدافع للسائل بسرعه وضغط عالى بأقل مجهود ولا نتطرق فيه الى المسافة التي يسيرها الهواء لأن الفكرة هي هواء يتدفق بكومبريسور يصل الى 5 حصان وعند ضغط بى اس اي معينة psi أو بار معين يرفع هذه الاوزان الثقيلة جدا بسهولة وليس الموضوع موضوع يد او موتور يتحرك على المكبس الصغير وبالتالى الهواء يزداد فقط بالحجم مما يؤدي الى زيادة بالضغط شديدة دون الحركة مسافة وهذا هو الذي يوفر الطاقة حيث وجدنا أنه 5 طن وزن يمكن لكومبريسور ضاغط هواء 5 حصان أن يرفعها ونحن نعلم بقوانين الفيزياء انه مستحيل لحصان 745 وات أن يرفع طن وزن 1000 كلجم لأن اقصي ضغط وعزم ثقلي يفعله موتور قوته حصان هو 60 نيوتن متر اذا لف لفة واحدة بالثانية ( 60 ار بى ام )بينما الوزن1000 كلجم يكون 10000 نيوتن متر اذا كانت سرعه الجاذبية 9.8 تقريبيا 10 متر ثانية اذن فالنيوتن=الوزن* سرعة الجاذبية \ث تربيع من 1000 كلجم = 1000*10\1تربيع=10000 نيوتن اي حوالي 10000\ 60= 166 حصان اى حوالى 123 كيلوات كهرباء نظيفة اذن ففرق الطاقة كبير جدا وفى الحسبةهناك فائض طاقة بالميجاوات لا يستهان به يمكن تحقيقه من صناعه مزارع المكابس الثقيلة وبسؤال استاذ جامعي قال أن الحسبة الأولي ااقرب الى الصحة 166 حصان وملحوظة بالبحث وجدنا أن المواتير الكهربائية يمكنها رفع وزن 500 كلجم اذا كان الموتور 1 كيلوات ولكن بسرعة بطيئة جدا ليست كسرعة المكبس وعزمها لا يعتمد على سرعة الجاذبية انما على قوة موتورها لذلك فالمكبس يضاعف الطاقة اضعاف كثيرة
لذلك ففكرة الاختراع هي الاستفادة من الطاقة الكامنة فى الوزن الذي تم رفعه بسرعه بواسطة المكبس مما يؤدي الى توليد طاقة كبيرة ك 166 حصان حسبة اولية الى جانب ان تربينات الرياح سهلة الحركة بالرياح كما انها ستكون اسهل برفع الاوزان وانزالها "كشلالات المياه"
ونحن نعلم أن تكلفة محطات الطاقة المتجددة والتقليدية تصل تكلفتها الى مليارات الدولارات بينما التكلفة الفعلية للمكابس تصل التكلفة فيها الى مليار ونصف جنيه مثلا اذا اردنا ان نولد 1000 ميجا بلا وقود كما حسبنا الى جانب توفير مليارات اخري ثمن الوقود وتوفيره للاغراض الاخري
مثال 2:- قد تم سؤال احد الشركات تعمل فى تصنيع المكابس الهيدروليكية تسمي R.S فقال لى صاحبها أنهم يستطيعوا ان يرفعوا الى وزن 20 طن بارتفاع متر أو اى ارتفاع بسرعة 0.033 متر بالثانية بتكلفة مكبس 35 الف جنيه تقريبا بواسطة موتور هيدروليك 20 حصان "يجعل الضغط على الزيت 100 بار بالمكبس الصغير اى يستهلك من الطاقة 14.4 كيلوات وبحساب نصف الحمل 10 طن وزن نازل ومحصلة الحركة المرفوعه والمحركة للتوربينات كما سنذكر فوجدنا 10000 الحسبة الاصح هي بالضرب فى 9.8 أي 10000*9.8\1= 100000نيوتن متر مقسومة على اقصي عزم موتور كهربائي قوته 1كيلوات وهو 80 نيوتن متر = 1250 كيلوات اى حوالي ميجا وربع وهذا اقل من المفترض توليده ولكنه اعتبار كحسبة اولية وبالتطوير سيوجد مكبس واحد يمكن أن يولد 2 ميجا فاكثر دون توقف 
لذلك اذا اردنا سرعة 1 متر بالثانية بدلا من 0.033 متر ثانية فيجب مضاعفة قوة الموتور الهيدروليك 32 مرة ليصبح السرعه 1 متر وازيد تقريبا ولكن هذا على حسب كلام المهندس ولكن على حسب كلام رئيس قسم الميكانيكا قال لى بالمعادلة انه تكون سرعة مكبس ياخذ طاقة 500 كيلوات ويرفع 25 طن سرعته مترين بالثانية اى ما يعادل 6 ميجا طاقة متولدة وهو امل كبيرة استنادا للمعادلة الاتية
20 حصان 15 كيلوات تقريبا*-----25 طن اذن 15000= 25000*9.8* سرعة المكبس اذن سرعة المكبس =15000\25000*9.8= 3\5= 0.06 متر ثانية وبمضاعفة الطاقة من 20 حصان 15 كيلوات الى 500 كيلوات فان السرعة تتضاعف الى 2 متر ثانية فى ضرب 250000 نيوتن متر = 500000 نيوتن متر اى ما يعادل 6.25 ميجا والف مبروك ياشباب 
لذلك الفكرة يمكن ان تكون مضمونة 100 % بل ويمكن ان تولد طاقة اكثر على حسب كلام مهندس الشركة حيث قال يمكن زيادة السرعة بالمكبس بنفس الموتور
لذلك على حسبة كلام المهندس الاولية فتكون قوة الموتور الهيدروليك20 حصان فى ضرب 32 مرة = 640 حصان اى حوالى 476 كيلوات طاقة مطلوبة فيكون الطاقة المتولدة عن 20 طن رفع بسرعة 1 متر هي:- 20000*10 = 200 الف نيوتن متر اى ما يعادل 2500 كيلوات طاقة فيكون 500 للموتور و 2000 كيلوات طاقة متولدة مجانية ورخيصة
وعلى حسب كلام الدكتور طبقا للمعادلة وهى مضمونة فان المكبس الواحد يمكن ان يسير بسرعة 2 متر بالثانية اى ما يعادل 6.25 ميجا وات طاقة يارب تهدي الحكومة ويجربوها لأن بعض الاساتذة قالو تنفع ونص وبعضهم متربس مخه على قوانين الطاقة

وبعد سؤال الاساتذة والبحث على الانترنت فى ويكبيديا الموسوعه وجدنا أنه يوجد هورس باور او انواع لمقياس الحصان حيث يوجد حصان كهربي ويوجد حصان ميكانيكي وحصان ميترك والميترك هو ما نقيس به حمل الوزن المتحرك لمسافة معينة حيث أنه هو القوة الازمة لتحريك او رفع 75 كلجم وزن لمسافة متر فى زمن قدره 1 ثانية يسمي الحصان الميترك أما الحصان الميكانيكي هو القوة بالقدم باوند ولتحويلها بالعزم بالنيوتن متر نضرب فى 1.35 فيصبح = 742.5 نيوتن متر

*The *_*mechanical horsepower*_* also known as *_*imperial horsepower*_* of exactly 550 foot-pounds per second is approximately equivalent to 745.7 watts.*
*The *_*metric horsepower*_* of 75 kgf-m per second is approximately equivalent to 735.499 watts*
*1 pound-foot is closely equivalent to:*
*1.355** newton meters*

اذن مثال 1000 كلجم تصعد أو تنزل بسرعة معينة 1 متر ثانية والسرعة لا تهم لأن الرقم ثابت 9.8 لنستخلص عدد الهورس باور او عدد الاحصنة المترية = 1000*1 متر ارتفاع بالثانية مقسوم علي\75 كلجم= 13.3 حصان متري
أي ما يعادل 13.3 حصان ميكانيكي تقريبا والحصان الميكانيكي = 742.5 نيوتن متر فنضرب لنجد عدد النيوتن متر 13.3*742.5=9875 نيوتن متر لذلك بدون كل هذا مؤكد أن تكون الحسبة بضرب الوزن فى 9.8 عجلة الجاذبية مباشرة كما بالاعلي للصفحة
ثم نقسم على النيوتن متر الناتج من موتور قوته 1 كيلوات وهو اقصاه 80 نيوتن متر =123.4 كيلوات كهرباء يفترض أن يتم توليدها والحسبة الاكثر دقة هي اذا كان هناك توربين قوته 50 كيلوات يحتاج الى 2 لفة بالثانية فلحساب عزمه يكون





فيكون التورك او العزم المطلوب للتوربين=كيلوات50000\2 باي 3.15 * 2 لفة بالثانية = 3977 نيوتن متر مطلوبه على شفرات هذا التوربين ليتحرك
لذلك 9875 نيوتن متاح مقسوم على \ 3977 نيوتن مطلوب= 2.4 فى 50 كيلوات = 124 كيلوات كهرباء متولدة من رفع المكبس بوزن 2000 كلجم وانزاله بعزم 1000 بالجاذبية بطاقة 2 حصان مثلا كومبريسور حاجز او اى نوع حديث او موتور هيدروليك
وملحوظة يفضل الموتور الهيدروليك بدلا من الهواء المضغوط عدا اذا ضمنا معدل تدفق للهواء وخروج منتظم لكي نضبط سرعه النزول مساوية لسرعة الصعود
اما اذا كانت هذه الالف 1000 كلجم تصعد وتنزل بسرعة مترين بالثانية كما بالمكابس فان القوة تزيد كثيرا
ونجد ان *القدرة الحصانية*
القدرة تعرف بانها معدل بذل الطاقة فى زمن معين:
*يعنى لو احنا عندنا مائة كيلوجرام اسمنت مثلا وعايزين نطلعهم الدور الخامس، وجبنا طفل صغير يطلعهم، هايطلعهم فى يومين على خمسين مرة كل مرة هايطلع 2 كيلوجرام، لكن لو جبنا عتال صحته كويسة هايطلعهم فى عشر دقائق على مرتين**نلاحظ هنا ان الطفل الصغير بذل الطاقة اللازمة لتطليع ال100 كيلو جرام اسمنت وكذلك العتال، لكن الفكرة كل واحد فيهم قدر يطلع الطاقة دى فى زمن قد إيه*
*النيوتن هى القوة الازمة لرفع 100 جرام تقريبا عن الأرض، او ممكن نقول ان كل 10 نيوتن تساوى قوة رفع واحد كيلوجرام عن الأرض، او اختصارا كل 10 نيوتن تساوى واحد ثقل كيلوجرام)* اى ان 1000 كلجم = 10000 نيوتن

*لنحصل على العزم بالنيوتن متر لموتور سيارة مثلا، البستم يقوم بدفع الكرنك بقوه كذا نيوتن، وعلشان نحولها لعزم بنضربها فى نصف قطر دوران الكرنك اللى هو بساوى نص مشوار المكبس "مكبس السيارة"، يعنى حوالى 3 او 4 سنتى متر يعنى 0.04 متر، فعلى ذلك لو القوة اللى بيدفع بها المكبس5000 نيوتن(يعنى قوة تكفى لرفع 500 كيلوجرام من على الأرض) بيكون عزم المحرك 5000 *0.04=200 نيوتن متر فذلك تفسير ان الموتور يكون 1 كيلوات وعزمه فقط 80 نيوتن متر اذا لف لفة وتكون بطيئة جدا*
*لذلك اذا اردنا ان نحصل على النيوتن متر لمكبس او مسطرة المكبس وكانت تتحرك بسرعة معينة ولتكن مترين ثانية فأن نصف مشوارها بالثانية هو نصف مشوار المكبس وهو متر والقوة كما حسبناها 10000 نيوتن فيكون العزم كما بالمثال السابق = 10000*1 متر=10000 نيوتن متر مثل النيوتن متر للسيارات والمواتير لنحسب عدد الكيلوات المتولدة فنجدها 10000\ 3977 عزم توربين 50 كيلو=2.5 فى 50 كيلوات=125 كيلوات لذلك جميع الحسبات صحيحة ومقاربة لبعضها وهناك من يضرب فى طول زراع الرفع اى المسطرة كاملة فى الثانية اى فى 10000*2 متر= 20000 نيوتن متر اى 250 كيلوات*


والفكرة الاولية لنحول هذه الطاقة الرافعة والنازلة للمكبس إلى حركة دائرية منتظمة يلف بها رأس مولد توربين هي كفكرة أولية:-
تركيب يد متصلة بمسطرة مسننة تصعد وتنزل عند تشغيل المكبس وعليه وزن من الأوزان وليكن 2.5 طن وهذه الحركة الصاعدة بقوة الكومبريسور "ما يعادل رفع 5 طن" والنازلة بقوة الجاذبية للمسطرة تجعل عجلتين مسننين كالتروس أو بهم ثقوب لتسنين المسطرة كي يدوروا مع حركة المسطرة للأعلى والأسفل وتكونا هاتين العجلتين تدوران عكس بعض ومتصلين بقرصين "ترسين رمان بلي مجهزين ليلقطوا الحركة باتجاه واحد بحيث أن احدهما يدور في الاتجاه المطلوب والآخر يدور معه في الاتجاه المطلوب ولا يدور مع حركة عجلته المعاكسة وبالتالي نضمن حركة باتجاه واحد بالرغم من تضاد حركة الصعود والنزول للمكبس وبالتالي نقوم بتركيب السير المشترك لتوربين 50 كيلووات كتربينات الرياح يحتاج عدد لفات قليلة "2 لفة ث" مع تصغير قطر نهايته "رأسه" المتصلة بالسير المشترك لترسي رمان البلى للعجلتين المتحركين بحيث يكونوا اكبر قطر وطول قوس منه بحوالي 12 مرة لكي يلف عدد اللفات المطلوب لتوليد الطاقة المطلوبة إذن في هذا تم توليد طاقة 50 كيلوات من 2.5 كيلوات فقط لأنه يعمل 5 ثواني ويرتاح 5 ثواني فاذا كان كل من قرصى رمان البلي قطرهما 110 سم وقطر نهاية رأس التوربين المصغرة 10 سم وكانت سرعة المسطرة متر واحد بالثانية كما بالمكابس المطورة فان دورة قرصي رمان البلي تكون 0.22 لفة بالثانية لأن طول القوس يكون للعجلة الكبيرة 376 سم تقريبا فالمساحة التي يقطعها لتكمل لفة تكون 3 متر و 76 سم ونحن نعلم ان السرعه للمسطرة 1 متر بالثانية اذن كل 3.7 ثانية تلف العجلة لرمان البلي لفة واحدة أى بالثانية 0.22 لفة ونحن نعلم أن نهاية رأس التوربين المبتكرة 10 سم أي اصغر 10 مرات من عجلة رمان البلي وبالتالي فان عدد اللفات للتوربين يكون 0.22 فى ضرب 10=2.2 لفة بالثانية لرأس توربين قطره الاساسي 50 سم لأن الفكرة المبتكرة بدلا من تركيب شفرات مراوح عملاقة هي تركيب رأس صغيرة ممتدة من الرأس الكبيرة لكي تركز الحركة مع وجود العزم المطلوب بوفرة حيث حولناه الى سرعه لأننا نعلم أن تصغير القطر وتركيبه على سير يجعل حركة دوران التوربين ثابته وسريعه لان سرعه دوران مركز الدائرة "بالنهاية المصغرة"نفس سرعه نقطة على أطراف قوس الدائرة
وتكون محصلة القوة هي وزن مرفوع بقوة 5 حصان ويكون 5 طن لمدة 5 ثواني على القطر الصغير للمكبس مثلا ومعه حركة المسطرة المسننة للأعلى لتدير توربين المولد ثم نقوم بإزالة هذه القوة من على القطر الصغير بتفريغ الهواء من الكومبريسور من الجهة الضاغط عليها وبالتالي تنزل ال 2.5 طن بفعل الجاذبية لكي تولد الطاقة ولنحسب العزم المتولد بالنيوتن متر من صعود ونزول هذا الوزن الكبير أى أن المحصلة للعزم طلوع ونزول 2.5 طن
ينتج عن الوزن الكلجم المتحرك بسرعة الجاذبية وهي 9.8 متر بالثانية قوة مقدارها ( 1كلجم *9.8\1 ثانية تربيع= 9.8 نيوتن متر) كما بالجدول الانجليزي بثاني نقطه 1 كلجم فورس





لذلك بالحساب فان 2500 كلجم متحركة تعطي قوة مقدارها 2500*9.8 = 25000نيوتن تقريبا أي 312.5 كيلوات طاقة 
وهناك من يحسبها خطأ كالتالى أما إذا كانت السرعة 0.8 متر في الثانية كما في المكابس البطيئة فأن 1 كلجم يعطي قوة مقدارها 1*0.8\1= 0.8 نيوتن متر ونحن نعلم أن القوة متولدة عن رفع وإنزال وزن قدره 2500 كلجم إذن محصلة النيوتن متر=2500*0.8=2000 نيوتن متر ومن بيانات المواتير الكهربائية المتطورة يكون الربع حصان له عزم 10 نيوتن متر أي أن الكيلوات الواحد يكون 10* أرباع 4 = 40 نيوتن متر فى احدث انواع المواتير على الاطلاق إذن لنحسب عدد الكيلوات التي يمكن توليدها بواسطة العزم المنتج وهو 2000 نيوتن متر فيكون 2000نيوتن /80نيوتن= 25 كيلوات مبدئيا الى جانب أن توربينات الرياح الكبيرة تحتاج لعزم قليل حيث تسميLow torque wind turbine وتتميز بحاجتها للدوران بسرعة قليلة 

وهذه بعض افكار:- 
1- تركيب سوسط على المكبس الصغير لكي تمتص صدمة جسم ينزل مثلا بسرعه معينة عند تفريغ الهواء بانتظام لكي نضبط السرعه ويجب أن تكون سرعة الطلوع مساوية لسرعة النزول
2- تكون وحدة الملىء وضخ الهواء بالمكبس الصغير تحتوي على اسطوانة فايبرجلاس تتحمل ضغوط عالية وبها فتحة للملىء بالكومبريسور وفتحة لتدفق الهواء خارجها داخل المكبس الصغير وفائدة هذا أن هذه الاسطوانة تكون مملوئة عند ضغوط عالية تصل الى 1000 بار مثلا وتكون مملوئة بكميات كبيرة من الهواء وليكن 500 لتر عند 1000 بار فبالتالى نزيد من معدل تدفق الهواء وسرعته بأي قوة مطلوبة لكي نزيد من سرعة المكبس بالطلوع و الصعود وعليه حمل من الاحمال ثم نقوم بغلق فتحة التدفق عند الوصول الى الارتفاع المطلوب ثم نبدأ بفتح فتحة التصريف وتكون الكمية محسوبة وفائدة هذا هو الرفع باقل مجهود نتيجة لقوة وسرعة اندفاع الهواء خارج الاسطوانة وةنتيجة لاستخدام كومبريسورات موفرة للطاقة وسريعه مثل الكومبريسور الحاجز او عالى الضغط كفكرة اختراع المولدات الهوائية
*3- المكبس الحلزوني وهي فكرة مبتكرة كما بالصورة لتوليد الطاقة حيث أن مميزات هذا المكبس زيادة تعرجات دائرية انسيابية فى قاعدته وهي تعتبر المكبس الصغير ذو قطر اقل وهو يصنع من الحديد المجلفن أو الفايبر جلاس القوي ومميزات هذه اللفات أو التعرجات الدائرية هي زيادة مساحة سائل المكبس الصغير دون الحاجة الى حفر اعماق كبيرة ودون الحاجة الى مساحة كبيرة وبالتالى ينتج عنه زيادة ارتفاع المكبس الكبير الذي يحمل عليه الاحمال ويقوم بتحريك التوربينات حيث يمكن أن يصل ارتفاعه وسرعته الى 10 امتار ارتفاع واكثر وسرعه متر ونصف باستخدام ضخ الهواء غير المباشر بالاسطوانة كما انه سهل التصنيع وغير مكلف نسبيا*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- ​*هذه صورة توضيحية للفكرة الاولية للمكبس والفكرة لا تسبب قطع توليد التيار حين وصول المكبس الى نهاية ارتفاعه أو انخفاضه لأن سرعة الاقلاع لدي المكبس كبيرة تكون ثانية او ثانيتين لا يلحق فيها عجل رمان البلي أن يتوقف عند نهاية صعود او نزول المسطرة المسننه وبالتالي فان رمان البلي فقط يبطىء الحركة بشكل لا يؤثر على حركة المولد لذلك كان هذا الموديل اسهل وفى وجود مزارع المكابس فان انقطاع التيار يكون مستحيلا لأن كل مكابس تكون فى مراحل مختلفة من الصعود والنزول*





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الصورة التالية كانت صورة سرية فى البحث 
ولكن بما ان الموضوع مشروع قومي للعرب ومشروع سياسي سيوفر مليارات فلا مانع من نشره 





هذه الصورة تشرح مقطع من الاعلي بجهاز توليد الكهرباء بما يسمي المكبس المشترك الافقى ذو الخزان القابل للزيادة والنقصان وهما مكبسين كبار قرصيهما متصلين ببعضهما البعض بمسطرة عريضة خفيفة وحين ضخ الزيت فى احدهما بموتوره الهيدروليك بالاسفل مع ايقاف الموتور الهيدروليك للمكبس المقابل له فيندفع المكبس الكبير بقوة كبيرة مما يؤدي الى تحريك المسطرة لتحرك الماسورة رقم 8 المتصلة لعجلة رمان البلي الكبيرة رقم 9 لتحرك بدورها الدينامو او التوربين اصفر اللون بالسيور المشتركة وتكون حركة ضغط كل مكبس على الاخر بأقل مجهود لأنها تكون كبيرة بينما لا يكون هناك قوة على المكبس الصغير بموتوره فى الجهة المقابلة وبذلك لا نحتاج وزن عالى ونوفر اطنان من الحديد ونضمن حركة مستمرة يمين شمال بدلا من فوق وتحت
والارقام بالتفصيل:-
1- خزان الزيت وهو به كمية زيت كبيرة قابلة للزيادة والنقصان تعوض الحاجة الى زيادة طول المكبس الصغير وبالتالى توفير مساحته وتعقيد تصنيعه
2- الموتور الهيدروليك الايمن باي قوة مطلوبة والذي يضخ الزيت بضغط عالى جدا داخل المكبس الصغير مما يؤدي الى زيادة عزم المسطرة لتحرك ديناموهات تصل الى 20 ميجاوات بطاقة قليلة وفى مساحة قليلة ولا حاجة الى اوزان او تكلفة عالية
3- الموتور الهيدروليك الايسر بقوة مساوية للايمن وملحوظة يتوقف هذا الموتور عن العمل ليعطي الفرصة بسهولة بالغة لا تذكر منها قوة صعبة لمكبسه الكبير كي يرجع ناحية اليسار بواسطة ضغط المسطرة المسننة من الجهة المقابلة والذي يكون اشد ما يمكن .
4- المكبس الكبير بالقطر المطلوب ويكون بالطول المطلوب حيث يمكن زيادة الطول الى 20 متر لتكون دورة المكبس طويلة. 
5- قرص المكبس الكبير والذي يمنع خروج الزيت ويوجد موديلات مختلفة.
6- قرص المسطرة والذي يتم لحام فيه المسطرة العريضة ذو البروزات او التسنين.
7- المسطرة المسننه وتكون عريضة لكي تعطي مساحة لعجل رمان البلي الاكثر قطر من ماسورته ويمكن تركيب اكثر من مسطرة
8-ماسورة بها فتحات لبروزات المسطرة المسننه وهي تظهر كدائرة فى هذا المقطع.
9- عجلة رمان البلي متصلة بالماسورة بواسطة جهاز رمان بلى يلقط الحركة فى اتجاه واحد بل ولا يكون خشن الحركة حيث حتي عند توقف المسطرة لثانية واحدة يظل يلف يلف ولكن ينخفض بالسرعة "لا تذكر فى ثانية واحدة فى التاثير على الطاقة الكهربائية المتولدة "ومثل فكرة الدراجات العادية ثم تتصل هذه العجلة برأس الدينامو وبالعجلة المقابلة بواسطة سير مشترك وتكون هذه العجلة اكبر بالقطر بمراحل عديدة من رأس الدينامو لعدة اسباب منها حيث اذا كانت تلف لفتين بالثانية تجعل رأس دينامو يلف 20 مرة بالثانية او اكثر 1200 لفة دقيقة وهي لبعض انواع الدينامو مناسبة لتوليد الطاقة المطلوبة حيث رأيت دينامو فى كلية هندسة 2 ميجاوات وخجمه ليس كبير جدا ومع وجود مكابس سريعه فى الاقلاع والانخفاض بواسطة سرعة المواتير فأن الطاقة ستكون مباشرة بأقل التكاليف وبلا وقود
وفى هذا المكبس هناك زيادة فى سرعة المكبس وبالتالي زيادة الطاقة المتولدة بمراحل إلى مسافة عالية وبالتالي فان دورة الطلوع تزيد بالوقت ودورة النزول تزيد أيضا وبينهما بطيء لحركة دوران المولد ولتكن ثانيتان حيث أن التطوير يكون في ارتفاع المكبس إلى جانب سرعته واستخدام أفضل أنواع الكومبريسورات أو المواتير الهيدروليك وتكون أوتوماتيكية

و الأفضل استخدام دينامو مولد ذو رأس صغيرة بطبيعته ويحتاج إلى عزم قليل ولكن عدد لفات كثيرة وعدد اللفات يمكن تحقيقه بواسطة تصغير عجلة او ماسورة التسنين المرتبطة بالمسطرة الصاعدة والنازلة لأن عدد اللفات يعتمد على سرعة المسطرة ولفها للماسورة المسننة وبديهيا كلما زادت سرعة المسطرة بالثانية وصغر قطر الماسورة المسننة فان عدد اللفات يزيد بالثانية ثم نقوم بتركيب هذه الماسورة بقرص رمان بلى كبير بالقطر اكبر منها وبالتالي هو من يحرك الدينامو ذو الرأس الصغير بالسير المشترك وعند نهاية دورة المكبس ليتوقف ويعكس الحركة فان انقطاع التيار الكهربي لا يحدث بل يضعف فقط ومع وجود مزارع المكابس فان التيار يكون مناسب ووفير ولا يضعف لأن عجلة رمان البلى المتصلة بالماسورة تلف بعدد لفات كبير وتتصل بقطر صغير للدينامو وبالتالي فان بطيء الحركة أثناء عكس المكبس لحركته لا يؤثر إلا بشكل ضئيل على سرعة الدينامو. 
إذا كانت سرعة المكبس 2 متر بالثانية فأن المسطرة المسننة تكون بنفس السرعة وإذا كانت كل من الماسورتين قطرهما 25 سم فيكون طول قوسهما 65 سم لكل ماسورة تقريبا وهي المسافة التي تقطعها الماسورة لتلف لفة واحدة وهي 65 سم وبالتالي فإذا كانت سرعة المسطرة المسننة مترين بالثانية 200سم فان عدد لفات كل ماسورة لنحسبه = 200 سم \ 65سم = 3 أضعاف اللفات لذلك فان 200 سم تلف لفة بالثانية تكون ال 65 سم تلف 3 لفات بالثانية ولكن ايضا الماسورتين متصلتين بقرصين رمان بلى اكبر بالقطر وليكن 75سم فيكون طول القوس اكبر 3مرات وإذا وصلناهما بسير مشترك برأس دينامو وليكن 5 سم فان عدد اللفات يكون مضاعف بقيمة 75\5= 15 مرة ونحن نعلم أن كل قرص رمان بلى كما حسبناه يلف بعدد لفات 3 لفات ثانية لذلك يكون عدد لفات الدينامو الذي وصلنا له= 15*3= 45 لفة بالثانية أي بالدقيقة 2700 لفة بالدقيقة وهي سرعة ممتازة للدينامو ليولد الطاقة المطلوبة مع الحاجة إلى عزم قليل لأننا نعلم أنه كلما زاد عدد اللفات قل العزم المطلوب او مقاومة اللف للدينامو لأنهم يتناسبوا عكسي


----------



## Eng lfc (8 نوفمبر 2010)

فكرتك رائعه يا باشمهندس 
و هناك افكار اخرى اكتر من رائعه 
و لكن اين التنفيذ فكل الحكومات و المؤسسات تقضى على هذه الافكار ........


----------



## د حسين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*فعلا مفاجأة*

الأخ العزيز محمد حسين تحية طيبة
المفاجأة أن نجد في القرن الحادي والعشرين أفكارا انتهى نقاشها في القرن التاسع عشر بعد 400 عام من الجدل .... انتهت الى استحالة عمل محرك دائم الحركة المزعوم .... وفكرتك هذه واحدة من آلاف الأفكار المغرية ولكن كل استنتاجاتك كانت خطأ جملة وتفصيلا ....
الله يرضى عليك لاتتعب نفسك وتتعبنا معك ...اتمنى لك التوفيق في مجالات أخرى للطاقات المتجددة المعروفة وشكرا
​


----------



## Tall-Ali (12 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## جبل السراة (12 نوفمبر 2010)

احسنت يا اخ محمد - بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمود من فلسطين (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الفكره اكثر من رائعه عندي سؤال هل يمكن ان تقوم بتصنيع نموذج مصغر للمشروع انا مدرك انو المشروع ناجح وفي مثال قريب في مجال الكهرباء هي بطاريه السياره المولد يقوم بشحنها 12فلت ويكون الامبير منخفض جدا وفي وقت قصير تكون قد اصبحت جاهزه وعند اخذ الكهرباء او الاستهلاك تمدك بانبير يصل الى150امبير ساعه ولتبصيط اكثر جميعنا نعلم ان محركات الدي سي اذا تم تدويرها تولد الكهرباء لو اوصلن اطراف المحرك الدي سي الى اقطاب البطاريه ودورناه لمده عشر دقائق ثم ازلنا الديودات واوصلانه مباشرهبلبطاريه فانها ستشغله لمده اطول بعشر اضعاف وبقوه اكبربكثير جدا


----------



## zaid zaid (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحباً جميعاً
ابارك فيك الجهد فقط اما الفكرة فللاسف اكل الدهر عليها وشرب
انا لا اعرفك يا اخ محمد فالامر ليس شخصياً لذا لاتزعل مني 
فانا لست ضدك او ضد اندفاعك ولكني ضد الفكرة
اخي بصراحة ان كل ما كتبته ليس له اي معنى ولاتوجد عبارة صحيحة فيه
يا اخي ارجوك من اين جلبت تلك الارقام الخاطئة ولمذا تتعب نفسك في مجال لا تفهم فيه الله ايخليك 
قد يدفعك الحب للعلم واحلام اليقضة بان تفعل المستحيل ولكن ارجوك ليكن الامر مع نفسك فقط
لاتنشره امام الناس والعالم 
كلما احاول ان اكتب من دون عصبية لا استطيع .. فان ماينشر من أخطاء ياخذه بعض طلاب العلم ومحبيه كانه مرجع لهم ولدراستهم .. وارجو من اصحاب الردود المؤيدة من دون معرفة علمية حقيقية ان يكفو عن المديح من دون معرفة فنحن في منتدى علمي.
اخي ببساطة موضوع محدد بقوانين اصبحت ثوابت وهي
ان تربح بالقوة تخسر بالوقت او المسافة 
وان ربحت بالمسافة او الوقت فانت خاسر بالقوة .. 
فلا داعي لبحث مثل تلك الامور اكثر
هل تعرف انه يمكنك بمحرك ساعة يدوية ان ترفع سيارة بماكنة الغسل والتشحيم ؟؟؟
ستقول اني اهذي ... لا لست كذلك نعم ممكن والامر لايحتاج الى تجربة فالعلم جعل تلك الامور بديهية
السيارة سترتفع ولكن الامر على حساب الزمن او المسافة او الازاحة كما تدعى
*******
فلايمكن تحقيق طاقة من الالة اكثر من التي تستهلكها ... ارجوك لاتجيبني باي تعليق كان ... لان الامر لايستحق الاجابة واعتبر مشاركتي هذه غير موجودة لاني لا انتظر الرد ..
صدقني لا اريدك ان تزعل وكم اتمنى ان يكون ما ينشر ذو فائدة اقسم بذلك
كما اطلب من المشرف احتراما للعلم ان يحذف الموضوع من اصله لانه يتعارض مع ابسط القوانين
وارجو من المشرف ان يقدم اعتذاره الى صاحب المشاركة بعد ذلك
وانا بدوري اقدم اعتذاري لصاحب المشاركة ايضاً
تحياتي
زيد


----------



## زهير انيس ضاهر (19 نوفمبر 2010)

دعنا نرى ذلك عمليا


----------



## الجعفرى (21 نوفمبر 2010)

والله يا اخوة نحن نضيع وقتنا ومجهودنا فى اثبات ونفى لما لا ينشىء صاحب الفكرة نموذج مصغر ويثبت بما لايدع للشك ان نظريتة صحيحة


----------



## zamalkawi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

أخ محمد حسين
هون عليك
أخي، أنت لا زلت مصرا على بذل الجهد، وهذا شيء عظيم ورائع، فقط مشكلتك هي أنك تصر على بذل الجهد في الاتجاه الخطأ
أنت تبدع وتأتي بأفكار رائعة، ولكن إصرارك على عدم بذل جهد قليل في التعلم يجعل أفكارك خاطئة تماما
ألم تتعلم بعد من موضوع السيارة الهوائية أنك ينقصك الكثير لتتعلمه؟
أخي، أنت درست الزراعة، وتحاول أن تأتي بأفكار في الهندسة الميكانيكية، فلماذا لا تحاول أن تأتي بأفكار في الزراعة؟ ولماذا لا تحاول أن تتعلم الهندسة الميكانيكية أولا قبل أن تأتي بأفكار ميكانيكية
أحاول أن أتخيل كم الجهد المبذول لإعداد العرض السابق، وأحاول أن أتخيل ماذا ستكون النتيجة لو أنك بذلت نفس الوقت والجهد في القراءة عن الهندسة الميكانيكية من أساسياتها
أقول لو، رغم أن لو تفتح عمل الشيطان، لأن الوقت لم يفت بعد
يمكنك البدء في التعلم
غيرك لا يفعلون شيئا في حياتهم سوى الجلوس على المقاهي، بينما أنت تفكر وتبدع وتبذل الجهد
فقط عليك أن توجه هذا الجهد للاتجاه الصحيح
أخي نحن لم نعد في القرن الثامن عشرن فأنت تتحدث في بدائيات ربما لم تكن معروفة في القرن الثامن عشر، لذا كان العلماء والمخترعون يحاولون في الظلام وتنجح محاولاتهم حينا وتطيش أحيانا أخرى
أما الآن فلم يعد مقبولا من أحد يجهل البدائيات أن يخترع آلات تعارض أبسط الأساسيات الفيزيائية
أخي أتعرف ما مشكلتك؟
أنك عندما تحاول أن تعرف معلومة تذهب إلى أحد المتخصصين، وتسأله سؤالا مبتورا، منزوعا من سياقه، فتأتي الإجابة على قدر السؤال، وهو ما لا ينطبق على الحالة التي تريدها، ولكنها ظاهريا تتفق مع ما تريد، فتظن أنك نجحت
فمثلا، عندما يقول شخص ما أن كمبريسور 5 حصان يستطيع رفع 2 طن، هذا صحيح تحت ظروف معينة، ولكنك تفسرها على أنك تحتاج طاقة قليلة للرفع وبالتالي هناك طاقة فائضة وهذا غير صحيح، وقس على هذا أشياء كثيرة
لعلك تذكر في موضوع السيارة الهوائية أنهم قالو لك أن الكمبريسور 2 حصان يملأ الأنبوبة 300 لتر في 10 دقائق، ولكنهم لم يقولوا لك أنك تحتاج ساعات طويلة لتملأ 300 لتر على 300 بار وليس 8 بار كما كانوا يقصدون، فظننت أن فكرتك تصلح
حاول أن تتخلص من هذا العيب، ولا تتبع هواك
أنت أتيت بالفكرة، اعرضها كاملة على أحد المتخصصين الأكفاء الثقات، وليس فقط أجزاء منها، وسيطلعك على مواطن الخلل في تفكيرك
وفقك الله


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

المرة دي للاسف يازملكاوي يافالح انا سائل دكتور رئيس قسم الميكانيكا بكلية الهندسة واعترف انها تنفع انصحك انت بقى تاخد الموضوع وعلى اقرب كلية هندسة وتعرضه عليهم وخصوصا حكاية الموتور الهيدروليك وانه مبتفرقش معاه المسافة اللى بيتحركها المكبس الصغير وشوف معادلة حساب سرعة المكبس
ثانيا ادخلوا وشوفو ياجماعه انا حطيت اختراع اخر هيحل مشكلة نهر النيل مع اثيوبيا كان سري الى لحظة كلمة رئيس اثيوبيا على نهر النيل وشوف الاختراعات ولا بلاش كله بفضل الاتصال الروحي او ما يسمي الكومبيوتر الملائكي واه لو تعرفوا انا معايا ايه كمان من افكار واختراعات هتنتخبوني ملك لمصر عامة الموقع اهو www.haq33.com 
وشكرا على شعوركم بالمسؤلية


----------



## عاشور ابو محمد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يااخ محمد انا مع مهندس زيد لا نه اهم شى العلاقه بين القوه والزمن والسرعه والزمن وهذه 
قتلت بحثا واناجربت زمان محرك مولد وصلت للصفر بعد ثوان وشكرا


----------



## aminabdulhady (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
تقف مذهولا أمام الجزار وهو يرفع بسهولة عجلا وزنه 1 طن بواسطة رافعة يدوية ، بل ربما ترى ابنه الصغير هو الذي يرفع هذا العجل الضخم الذي تنوء بحمله العصبة أولي القوة من الرجال ، وتنظر للرافعة فتجدها تتكون من جنزير و بكرتين
وتستطيع تحريك صخرة تزن 5 أطنان بكل سهولة لو وضعت تحتها قضيب طويل مع محور ارتكاز بشرط ذراع القوة يكون اضعاف ذراع المقاومة
فهل نبني على هذه الافكار امكانية استنتاج طاقة كبيرة عند بذل طاقة صغيرة
طبعا لا ،
لأن الزمن يختلف في الحالتين و المسافة المقطوعة تختلف في الحالتين انما الطاقة الناتجة متساوية مع الطاقة المبذولة
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## aminabdulhady (2 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> انا حطيت اختراع اخر هيحل مشكلة نهر النيل مع اثيوبيا كان سري الى لحظة كلمة رئيس اثيوبيا على نهر النيل



كنا نختقر الافارقة وكانوا يتقربون منا ونحن نتكبر عليهم و ننظر لهم بقرف ولكن ربك كبير وعادل فقد جاء الوقت الذي يتحكمون في رقابنا 



mohamedhusen951 قال:


> واه لو تعرفوا انا معايا ايه كمان من افكار واختراعات هتنتخبوني ملك لمصر



هو مصر رجعت مملكة ؟؟
وبعدين الملوك لا تحتاج انتخاب يا ... يا ملك


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

انا مستغرب لاني موضح سرعة المكبس فى المثال والمعادلة من رئيس قسم الميكانيكا ومستغرب بردو لانكم بتذكرو المسافة اللى بيتحركها المكبس
لانها متاثرش فيها قوة الموتور كام حصان طالما وفرت الزيت والموتور قوته ثابته 20 حصان مثلا هيستهلك طاقة مقدارها 20 حصان 15 كيلوات تقريبا وهيرفع الوزن بالسرعة المطلوبة سرعة المكبس انا لاقيتها كبيرة جدا ممكن توصل فى مكابس 3 متر بالثانية مع اوزان معينه وكلما كبرنا الوزن كلما كبرنا طاقة الموتور ليرفع بنفس السرعة العالية يبقى فكرة الاختراع تكمن فى الفائدة الالية اللى هي رفع اوزان كبيرة بطاقة صغيرة طالما ميهمنيش الوزن اللى بيترفع ولا سرعته طالما اقدر اضبطها يبقى الاختراع مضمون رغم حقد الحاقدين
وبعدين هو انا هقول للناس انا رئيسكو او ملككم غصب عنكم مش لازم يبقى فى انتخاب ولا ايه ياجماعه


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ميهمنيش كمان المسافة اللى بيتحركها المكبس لان الموتور ثابت الطاقة واستهلاكها وممكن كمان اطول دورة المكبس الكبير حامل الوزن لو وفرت زيت من خزان وضخيته بموتور هيدروليك ثابت الطاقة واستهلاكها فى الساعه يقدر يحركلى المكبس كذا دورة وبسرعة عالية تقدر تحرك لى اى دينامو واللى هيذكر المسافة والسرعة تاني يبقى مفرقش حاجة عن الجماد
انتبهوا يابشر للفائدة الالية


----------



## zamalkawi (2 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> ونحن نعلم بقوانين الفيزياء انه مستحيل لحصان 745 وات أن يرفع طن وزن 1000 كلجم لأن اقصي ضغط وعزم ثقلي يفعله موتور قوته حصان هو 60 نيوتن متر اذا لف لفة واحدة بالثانية ( 60 ار بى ام )بينما الوزن1000 كلجم يكون 10000 نيوتن متر اذا كانت سرعه الجاذبية 9.8 تقريبيا 10 متر ثانية اذن فالنيوتن=الوزن* سرعة الجاذبية \ث تربيع من 1000 كلجم = 1000*10\1تربيع=10000 نيوتن اي حوالي 10000\ 60= 166 حصان اى حوالى 123 كيلوات كهرباء نظيفة اذن ففرق الطاقة كبير جدا



سأفترض فيك حسن النية، وسأفترض فقط أنك جاهل ولا تعلم أنك جاهل، لأنك لو لست جاهل، أو لو أنك تعلم أنك جاهل، لكان معنى هذا أنا لك غرض خفي من وضع هذه المواضيع

بالمناسبة، قبل أن تغضب، كلمة جاهل ليست سبة، فلا يوجد من يعلم كل شيء، فأنا مثلا جاهل في أشياء كثيرة، وأنت جاهل في الميكانيكا والفيزياء، وليس في هذا ما يعيبك، العيب هو عدم الاعتراف بالجهل

والآن هل تعلم كم الأخطاء العلمية والفيزيائية في الجزء البسيط المقتبس أعلاه؟؟
أعتقد أن هذا الجزء هو حجر الأساس في افتراضك، وهذا الجزء مليء بالأخطاء، يمكنني أن أخبرك بها لو تريد، ولكن المشكلة أنك لا تريد الاعتراف بالخطأ ولا تريد الاعتراف بجهلك

لو أنت فعلا صادق في نيتك، فلن تجد حرجا من التعرف على أخطائك، ولو تريد أن يكون هذا بعيدا عن المنتدى، فلا مانع لدي


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الحصان عمره ما يرفع 1000 كلجم بسرعة 9.8 متر بالثانية انما ممكن يرفعها بسرعة بطيئة جدا متكملش متر ثانية وانصحك اقرأ الموضوع كويس وشوف انا بقصد ايه يا سيد الجهلة


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

اما فى المكبس السرعة بتكون عالية وشوف القوة تساوي ايه؟
تحريك وزن معين فى زمن قدره كام؟ المكبس ممكن يوصل سرعة 2 متر بالثانية واكثر مقابل رفع وزن اكبر واكبر من طاقة موتوره الهيدروليك وانصحك ادخل على الموقع واقرأ الموضوع كويس


----------



## zamalkawi (3 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي، أنا لست سيدا لأحد
لا أنا سيد الجهلة ولا أنا سيد العلماء
ولكنك قلت:


mohamedhusen951 قال:


> ونحن نعلم بقوانين الفيزياء انه مستحيل لحصان 745 وات أن يرفع طن وزن 1000 كلجم


فما إثباتك لهذه العبارة؟؟
بالتأكيد لا يوجد إثبات لديك، لأنها عبارة خطأ
وبالمثل، معظم كلامك خطأ، وأنت تبني استنتاجات على الخطأ، فتكون الاستنتاجات هي أيضا خطأ
لماذا تكابر؟ ما هو هدفك؟ هل تهدف إلى إتلاف عقول المسلمين والعرب؟ أخي، مكابرتك هذه تعني أنك لست طالب علم، ولا راغب في إفادة الآخرين كما تتدعي، ولكنها تعني أنك تعمل بأجندة خفية
عرضت عليك أن نتحاور حوارا علميا، أبيت وقلت عني سيد الجهلة، عرضت عليك أن أبين لك مواطن الخطأ في كلامك، استكبرت وقلت أنك سألت رئيس قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
والآن أعرض عليك الآتي: أعطني اسم رئيس قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية الذي قلت عليه، ومعلومات الاتصال به (تليفون أو إيميل أو غيره) كي أعرف منه لماذا قال عن كلامك أنه يصلح
لو لم تفعل فعلى جميع الأعضاء أن يعلموا أن لك نوايا خفية، الله أعلم بها، ولكنها بالتأكيد نوايا شيطانية خبيثة
أما لو أعطيتني اسم رئيس القسم هذا ومعلومات الاتصال به، فستكون بادرة حسن نية منك، وسنصل سويا إلى الحقيقة بإذن الله


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

انا بطالب مدير المنتدي بحظر زملكاوي لانه بيشتمني هل هذه اخلاق
معنتش هرد على مشاركاته ولا اللى بيجادل معايا


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

انا حاسس ان المنتدي منتدي متحيز وقبل كده عملو لى حظر علشان برفع مواضيع والله خسارة المجادلة عامة خلاص معنتش هرد على حد


----------



## zamalkawi (3 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي، طلبت منك إثبات فيزيائي، لم تعطني
طلبت منك بيانات الشخص الذي تقول أنه قال عن فكرتك انها ناجحة، لم تخبرني
كل هذا رغم أنك لم تقل معلومة فيزيائية صحيحة، وكلامك معظمه خطأ
أعتقد أنه بعد كل هذا لي الحق في التشكيك في نواياك
تقدم ببادرة حسن نية ومد يدك تجاه التعاون ستجد كل التعاون والود مني
أخي أنت تسيء فهمي وتظن أنني أعاديك، ولو تتبعت كل ردودي عليك فيها كل الود والرغبة في المساعدة، ولكنك لا ترغب في المساعدة، أنت تريد من القارئ أن يصدق ما تقول رغم أنه خطأ ورغم أنه يضرب بكل قوانين الفيزياء عرض الحائط
أخي، كل من لديه معلومات ولو بسيطة عن الميكانيكا والفيزياء سيرى أن كلامك هراء، ليس فقط لان الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث، ولكن لانك لا تستطيع حتى التفرقة بين الكميات الفيزيائية المختلفة مثل الكتلة والوزن والقوة والعزم والسرعة والعجلة والقدرة والطاقة، أنت تخلط بين هذه الكميات، ولا تعرف الفرق بين الضغط والحجم
الجهل ليس عيبا، ولكن إصرارك على عدم الاعتراف بالجهل يؤدي إلى التشكيك في نواياك، وسأظل على شكي في نواياك إلى أن تبدي بادرة تعاون أو حسن نية


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم أحب أن أوضح لك أن من أخطأ فله أجر و من اصاب فله أجران فأنت فائز في الحالتين

فما رأيك ان تجري هذه التجربة حتى تتأكد من خطأ ما تقول

ارفع سيارة في اتجاه عمودي على الأرض كتلتها ك كيلو جرام بسرعة ثابته ع متر لكل ثانيه مسافة ف متر باستخدام ماتور قدرته ح حصان 

و استنتج الآتي ‏
الطاقه الكهربيه المكتسبه لتشغيل الماتور
تساوي
الزيادة في طاقة الوضع للسيارة + الطاقة الحراريه المفقودة 

اي ان

ح * ٧٣٥ * م \ ع
أكبر من 
م * ٩.٨ * ك ‏‎ ‎

اي ان 

‏٧٥ * ح > ك * ع 

ياريب اسمع ردك بعد التجربة


----------



## د حسين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*زملكاوي لا تحزن*

تحية للجميع
أخي زملكاوي لا تحزن ويكفي ان تراجع موقع السيد محمد حسين بالرابط 
www.haq33.com
وخاصة الفقرة بعنوان سرد قصة معجزة صاحب الموقع ... وركزلي على موضوع المهدي المعادل ... وستجد لنفسك العزاء المناسب ..
ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله​


----------



## zamalkawi (4 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية للجميع
> أخي زملكاوي لا تحزن ويكفي ان تراجع موقع السيد محمد حسين بالرابط
> www.haq33.com
> وخاصة الفقرة بعنوان سرد قصة معجزة صاحب الموقع ... وركزلي على موضوع المهدي المعادل ... وستجد لنفسك العزاء المناسب ..
> ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله​


قرأتها منذ بضعة أشهر، أيام موضوع السيارة الهوائية، ولم أرد أن أذكرها هنا حتى يكون الحوار موضوعيا، فمن يدخل على الموقع سيعرف بسهولة نفسية وعقلية الأخ محمد حسين، ولذا حفاظا على الحياد العلمي لم أرد أن أستغل هذا الأمر في نقاشي معه أو أن "أكسب نقاطا" أمام الآخرين في سجالي معه بناء على هذا الأمر
عندنا في مصر مثل يقول أن الله وزع الأرزاق فلم يرض أحد برزقه ووزع العقول فرضى كل بعقله


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله ظهر الحق وتمت التجربة الاولية لحساب سرعة المكبس 

*مثال 2:- قد تم سؤال احد الشركات تعمل فى تصنيع المكابس الهيدروليكية تسمي r.s فقال لى صاحبها أنه اجري تجربة وجد فيها مكبس رفع 40 طن وزن بسرعة 0.067 متر بالثانية بموتور بقوة 20 حصان فقلت له اى اننا نستطيع ان نرفعها بسرعة 2 متر بالثانية دون ان نكبر طاقة الموتور الهيدروليك كثيرا جدا فقال نعم بتغيير الطلمبة وزيادة الموتور الهيدروليك بالقوة قليلا وليس اضعاف *
*لذلك الفكرة مش فاشلة لأننا حتي لو احتاجنا نزود اضعاف الموتور الهيدروليك طبقا لمعادلة المكبس البدائية فاننا سنصل الى عزم بالنيوتن متر يقدر ب 400000*2= 800000 نيوتن متر أو 800000وات اى حوالى 800 كيلوات "فى حال اننا حسبنا الوات هو النيوتن متر والطاقة المستخدمة للموتور =600 حصان او 450 كيلوات اى هناك فائض طاقة فى كلتا الحالتين لا يقل عن ثلث ميجاوات 350 كيلوات*
*وهذه معادلة بدائية من كلية الهندسة قد خرقتها التجربة السابقة الموثوقة*
20 حصان 15 كيلوات تقريبا*-----25 طن اذن 15000= 25000*9.8* سرعة المكبس اذن سرعة المكبس =15000\25000*9.8= 3\5= 0.06 متر ثانية 
*لذلك الفكرة يمكن ان تكون مضمونة 100 % وتنتج ضعف الطاقة بل ويمكن ان تولد طاقة اكثر على حسب كلام مهندس الشركة حيث قال يمكن زيادة السرعة بالمكبس بنفس الموتور*


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

قصتي حدثت بالفعل وصدق او لا تصدق انا وضعتها ليكون عند الناس علم بها صدقوها صدقوها مصدقوهاش مش خسران حاجة حسابهم على الله


----------



## zamalkawi (9 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> *فى حال اننا حسبنا الوات هو النيوتن متر*


يا مشرفين
يا إدارة
يا أصحاب ملتقى المهندسين العرب
أيعقل أن يوجد هذا الكلام المقتبس أعلاه في منتدى هندسي
هذا الكلام لا يصدر إلا من شخص لم يتعدى في دراسته المرحلة الإعدادية

يا أخ محمد، صدقني أنت لا تستطيع التفرقة بين الكميات الفيزيائية المختلفة، وهذا يعني أنك لا تعرف الفرق بين الطاقة والعزم والقدرة والقوة

تقول أن هذا الكلام قاله لك مهندس، حسنا، ولكن أنا أيضا مهندس، فلماذا تصدق فقط الكلام الذي يعجبك؟ وغالبا هو لم يقل هكذا وإنما فهمته أنت هكذا، لأن هذا ما يوافق هواك

ومرة أخرى أعرض عليك: أعطني بيانات هذا المهندس لأسأله بنفسي، وأعرف كيف قال لك هذا الكلام، ربما أتعلم منه شيئا جديدا
أعطني بياناته، لأن ما قاله لك مستحيل، وأنا مهندس وأؤكد لك أن هذا مستحيل، فإما أن يكون قد ضحك عليك، وبهذا أعرف منه لماذا قال هكذا وأنصحك، أو تكون أنت فهمت خطأ وأصحح لك أفكارك، أو تكون تعرف أنه خطأ وهذا يعني أن لك نوايا شيطانية خبيثة، أو أكون أنا المخطئ فأتعلم شيئا جديدا

اثبت حسن نيتك مرة واحدة


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*علشان تعرف انك بتقول كلام وخلاص اقرا فى الموسوعه ولو انت عاوز تساعدني فرقلى بين النيوتن متر للمواتير والنيوتن متر للوزن المرفوع وهل الاثنين يتساوو؟*

*جول*

من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة




*صفحة المسودة* (غير مراجعة)

اذهب إلى: تصفح, البحث 
*الجول* (إنكليزي: Joule) في الفيزياءو الكيمياء هي وحدة قياس الطاقة ومنسوبة إلى العالم جيمس بريسكوت جول.
1 جول
= 1 نيوتن · 1 متر =.........(1)= 1 واط · 1 ثانية == 1 كولومب · 1 فولتوبتعبير أخر عن الثلاث علاقات السابقة :
1 جول واحد هو الطاقة اللازمة ل:

تسليط قوة بمقياس نيوتن واحد لمسافة متر واحد، أو

تقديم قدرة بمقياس 1 واط لمدة زمنية 1 ثانية، أو

الطاقة التي تكتسبها شحنة كهربية مقدارها 1 كولومب عند تسريعها بين فرق جهد مقداره 1 فولت.
في النظام العالمي للوحدات يُحسب الجول كالآتي:



وهي تعادل التعريف ألاول، حيث:
J جولN نيوتنm مترW واطs ثانية

وتوجد علاقة بين الجول والإرج (erg) ؛ حيث الإرج أصغر كثيرا من الجول، وهذه العلاقة هي :
10 مليون إرج = 1 جول


----------



## zamalkawi (9 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> = 1 نيوتن · 1 متر =.........(1)= 1 واط · 1 ثانية ==


جميل جدا، ما جبتش حاجة من عندي
يعني نيوتن متر = وات ثانية
وانت عمال من الصبح تقول ان نيوتن متر تساوي وات
طبعا بالنسبة لك الثانية دي ما تفرقش حاجة!!

وبعدين يا ابني انت ليه مش عاوز تفهم ان الحاجات دي بدائية لأي حد عدى على ثانوي صناعي أو ثانوية عامة
يعني مش محتاج تجيبلي ويكيبديا ولا حتى ويكيليكس عشان أعرف البدائيات دي، يا ريت انت تتعب نفسك شوية صغيرين وتحاول تعرفها، والله حاجات مش صعبة



mohamedhusen951 قال:


> *لو انت عاوز تساعدني فرقلى بين النيوتن متر للمواتير والنيوتن متر للوزن المرفوع وهل الاثنين يتساوو؟*


انا فعلا عاوز اساعدك، انت اللي مش عاوز تساعد نفسك
أولا، رغم ان الجول بيساوي نيوتن متر، إلا ان اصطلاحا الوحدتين بيعبروا عن حاجتين مختلفتين
الجول بيعبر عن الطاقة، والنيوتن متر بيعبر عن العزم
العزم دة عبارة عن القوة الدورانية، بمعنى: انت مثلا عشان ترفع حاجة لفوق، دي تعتبر حركة خطية (يعني في خط مستقيم) ودي بتحتاج قوة، أما إذا عاوز تخلي حاجة تدور، فانت بتحتاج عزم. في علاقة بين القوة والعزم. ايه هي العلاقة دي؟ الدوران بيكون حوالين محور، وانت عشان تدي عزم، لازم تدي قوة بعيدة عن محور الدوران، والعزم بيساوي القوة في طول الذراع بتاع القوة اللي هو المسافة بين القوة والمحور، عشان كدة لما تحب تزود العزم تقوم تزود طول الدراع، عشان كدة لما بيبقى عندك مفك صغير بيبقى صعب، لكن لو جبت مفك المقبض بتاعه كبير بيبقى أسهل

في فرق تاني بين الجول والنيوتن متر: لو انت زقيت حاجة بقوة 1 نيوتن لمسافة واحد متر يبقى انت بذلت 1 جول، يعني القوة والمسافة بيبقوا في نفس الاتجاه، أما العزم فالقوة بتبقى متعامدة على المسافة، ودة اللي بيعبر عنه الناس بتوع الرياضة والميكانيكا بالضرب القياسي والضرب الاتجاهي، وعشان كدة يقولك العزم كمية متجهة (يعني تتعرف بمقدار واتجاه) أما الطاقة كمية قياسية تتعرف بمقدار بس
رغم ان في النهاية الجول حسابيا بيساوي نيوتن متر

نقطة أخيرة، في أحيان كتير بنبقى محتاجين قوة خطية، في حين ان معظم المواتير بتطلع عزم (يعني قوة دورانية) مش قوة خطية، عشان كدة في ميكانزمات كتير لتحويل الحركة الدورانية لحركة خطية بصورة مباشرة
وممكن التحويل يبقى بصورة غير مباشرة زي في حالة الهايدرولك، الموتور بيدور مضخة، والمضخة بتضخ الزيت في اسطوانة، والاسطوانة بتزق البستم في حركة خطية، يعني اكننا بصورة غير مباشرة حولنا الحركة الدورانية بتاعة الموتور لحركة خطية في الاسطوانة من خلال وسيط اللي هو الطرمبة والزيت

نرجع لسؤالك بعد المقدمة دي:
أولا سؤالك مش واضح، لكن في سياق المواتير غالبا النيوتن متر بيبقى مقياس عزم الموتور، يعني القوة الدورانية بتاعة الموتور
بالمناسبة، القدرة بتاعة الموتور بتساوي العزم مضروبة في سرعة الدوران مضروبة في ثابت

أما النيوتن متر في الوزن المرفوع فدي مش عارف قصدك بيها ايه، لكن يمكن تكون تقصد الطاقة اللي اترفع بيها الوزن، لانك إذا رفعت وزن مثلا 50 كيلوجرام (يعني حوالي 500 نيوتن) لمسافة مثلا 3 متر، يبقى انت استهلكت طاقة 500 × 3 = 1500 جول

بالمناسبة، يحضرني هنا اني اقولك ان الوزن هو عبارة عن قوة، وقوة الوزن بتساوي الكتلة مضروبة في عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية، اللي هي تقدر تسميها قوة مجال جذب الجاذبية الأرضية، واللي هي العجلة اللي حيتسارع بيها أي جسم بيسقط سقوط حر (يعني بدون عوائق) والكتلة وحدتها كيلوجرام، واحنا بنستسهل وبنعبر عن الوزن بالكتلة، ودة رغم انه مش صح قوي لكنه مقبول لان عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية شبه ثابتة، وبتساوي حوالي 9.8 متر/ثانية تربيع، عشان كدة قوة الوزن بالنيوتن بتساوي الكتلة بالكيلوجرام مضروبة في 9.8 وبنستسهل ونقول 10 بدل 9.8

آخر حاجة عاوز أقولها هي عن فرق تاني بين العزم والطاقة: العزم دة مقدار لحظي، يعني ايه؟ يعني اقدر اقول العزم اللي الموتور بيطلعه في لحظة معينة بيساوي كذا، ودي بتتغير من لحظة للتانية، ممكن تزيد وممكن تقل
أما الطاقة المستهلكة فدي مش كمية لحظية، يعني ما ينفعش أقول الطاقة اللي استهلكت في لحطة معينة بتساوي كذا، إنما أقدر أقول ان الطاقة المستهلكة من أول لحظة معينة لغاية لحظة تانية بتساوي كذا، مثلا: أقول المكبس من ساعة ما بدأ الحركة لغاية ما خلص رفع استهلك طاقة قد كدة
لو تفتكر التكامل بتاع ثانوية عامة، حتفهم أنا أقصد ايه
أما اللي تعتبر كمية لحظية فهي القدرة power ودي أقدر أقول مثلا الموتور في اللحظة دي بيستهلك مثلا 300 وات، والقدرة هي تفاضل الطاقة مع الزمن، ولو عاوز أشوف الطاقة المستهلكة بعمل تكامل على الزمن من أول لحظة لآخر لحظة يطلعلي الطاقة، يعني مثلا لو الموتور استهلك 300 وات (وكانت القدرة ثابتة مش بتتغير) لمدة 6 ثواني مثلا، يبقى ساعتها أقدر أقول ان الموتور استهلك 300 وات × 6 ثواني = 1800 وات.ثانية = 1800 جول

مش عارف انا كتبت كل دة ليه بس أتمنى انك انت أو غير (أي حد) يكون استفاد من الكلمتين دول

ويا ريت تديني بيانات المهندس اللي بتقول انه قالك انها تنفع


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل وبرافو هذا الكلام
بس انا عاوز اترجم الوزن اللى اترفع بسرعة مترين بالثانية انه يقدر يحرك لى توربين او دينامو بقوة كام يعني فى التجربة اللى عملها المهندس استنتجت انه يمكن رفع 40 طن بسرعة 2 متر ثانية لو بطاقة 450 كيلوات وعلى حسب كلامه يمكن بطاقة اقل
لذلك 40000كيلو *9.8= 400000 تقريبا فى ضرب 2 متر =800 الف نيوتن متر هل دول يقدرو يحركو توربينات بطريقة مترجم الطاقة بالمسطرة المسننة والجنزير لغاية كام وات والسؤال ده مش ليك لوحدك ده للمنتدي كله
ثانيا المهندس اللى انت عاوز تكلمه مش راضى يعطيني تلفونه انا بكلمه على تلفون شركته وهو عصبى شوية فبلاش تكلمه


----------



## zamalkawi (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي، مفيش حاجة اسمها سرعة 2 متر، لان 2 متر دي مسافة مش سرعة
اما لو تقصد 2 متر في الثانية، يبقى القدرة power المطلوبة تساوي 400000×2 = 800 كيلو وات
بالمناسبة الوات يساوي نيوتن × متر/ثانية لان الباور بتساوي قوة في سرعة


----------



## zamalkawi (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أما موضوع المهندس فلو هو عصبي، حيبقى عصبي عليا مش عليك، ولو مش المهندس يبقى رئيس قسم الميكانيكا اللي قلتلي عليه


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

متشغلش بالك يازملكاوي روح كلية الهندسة عندكم وريح دماغك بس عامة ياجماعه التجربة تمت وتخطينا المشكلة والفكرة ناجحة وممكن تولد كثير او ضعف الطاقة فقط فى كلتا الحالتين بلا وقود وبتكلفة 35000 جنيه يعني المسألة كسبانه لأن اقل مولد150 كيلو ديزل بيبقى ب 50 الف وفى ناس بتقول بنصف مليون يعني المسألة ناجحة وممكن تكون عصب الحياة للعالم
انا مستغرب من المنتدي مفيش الا زملكاوي هو اللى بيرد عليا متساعدونا ياشباب وحضروا الفكرة فى رسائلكم العلمية واسئلو وجاوبوني واميلى على الموقع بتاعي
سلام يااخواننا


----------



## zamalkawi (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> بس عامة ياجماعه التجربة تمت


جميل، ومبروك
تقدر بقى تشرحلنا التجربة دي؟


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

التجربة شرحتها بالموقع بس ياجماعه انا عندي موضوع اخطر واهم وهو موضوع فكرة هتخلص الناس من خطر الصواريخ النووية وممكن تخسر الجيش المعادي معداته كلها فى نصف ساعه واقسم باالله ما بهزر والموضوع حقيقى وجد جدا وانا اميلى على موقعي اللى يعرف يوصلني لوزير الدفاع اهلا بيه
وشكرا


----------



## aminabdulhady (24 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> التجربة شرحتها بالموقع بس ياجماعه انا عندي موضوع اخطر واهم وهو موضوع فكرة هتخلص الناس من خطر الصواريخ النووية وممكن تخسر الجيش المعادي معداته كلها فى نصف ساعه واقسم باالله ما بهزر والموضوع حقيقى وجد جدا وانا اميلى على موقعي اللى يعرف يوصلني لوزير الدفاع اهلا بيه
> وشكرا



عزيزي محمد حسين 
طالما لك القدرة على تدمير الصواريخ النووية يبقى عليك و على حلف الناتو لأن حلف شمال الاطلسي متربص له بصواريخ بعيدة المدى
على فكرة تستطيع الوصول لأي مسؤول بالبلد بشرط أن تكون قابل للتفتيش الذاتي جدا جدا جدا ، واعتقد أن اختراع عظيم كهذا يستحق أن تضحي من أجله بالتفتيش الذاتي جدا
لكن أتمنى أن تشرح لنا تجربة المكابس الهيدروليكية وتترك جانبا موضوع السلاح النووي فيما بعد
واقصد هل نفذتها ام لا ، فالفيصل دائما هو التنفيذ ، انما التنظير بالمعادلات الرياضية فلا أسهل منه
تحياتي 
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## aminabdulhady (24 ديسمبر 2010)

عزيزي محمد حسين
سبقك بها عكاشة ... قصدي د/ يسار سبقك بالفكرة
وهاهو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t239658.html#post1987861


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

سبقني بها ازاي والرابط هذا لسه حديث بتاريخ 24/12 
الفكرة متسجلة باسمي باكاديمية البحث العلمي وبالشهر العقاري ومشهرة على اليوتيوب منذ 29/9/2010 انا معنديش مانع انه يجربها او يحضرها بس سمعته ستصبح سيئه لو نسبها له وقال ان هذه فكرته
اما لو كان ابتكر طريقة جديدة غير المسطرة المسننه او محرك هيدروليكي غير فكرتي فاهلا وسهلا به ده شىء ميضرنيش


----------



## aminabdulhady (24 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> سبقني بها ازاي والرابط هذا لسه حديث بتاريخ 24/12
> الفكرة متسجلة باسمي باكاديمية البحث العلمي وبالشهر العقاري ومشهرة على اليوتيوب منذ 29/9/2010 انا معنديش مانع انه يجربها او يحضرها بس سمعته ستصبح سيئه لو نسبها له وقال ان هذه فكرته
> اما لو كان ابتكر طريقة جديدة غير المسطرة المسننه او محرك هيدروليكي غير فكرتي فاهلا وسهلا به ده شىء ميضرنيش



أنا عندما رأيت الموضوع هناك دخلت و قرأته وظننت أنك أنت الذي نفذت الفكرة فكتبت مشاركتي لك و باسمك أنت ، ثم اكتشفت أن الموضوع باسم واحد تاني فرجعت الى مشاركتي و عدلت الاسم من محمد حسين الى د/يسار ، ولو لاحظت ستجد أن مشاركتي هناك فيها تعديل مشار اليه من ادارة المنتدى
عموما كلنا نتمنى الخير للجميع ونتمنى نجاح المشروع بصرف النظر عن الاسم الذي نفذه ففي النهاية الخير للجميع ان شاء الله
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## popz (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم ما فعلته شىء ممتاز جدا وليس من الضرورى ان تضيف فكرة او عمل فى دراستك ومن الممكن تضيف فيما لاتدرسه ولكن عليك بنصيحتى ليس للعلم نهاية فى اى مجال من المجالات لان الحقيقة الايمانية تقول غير ذلك
الاية (وما اوتيتم من العلم الا القيل)معنا ذلك ان الله هو الاول والاخر والظاهر والباطن والوهاب والعليم وعليك تدبر اسماء الله الحسنى التى ذكرتها لك لكى لاتنساق وراء اراء لاتقبل العلم والفكر والابتكار والاكتشافات الجديدة لسبب
بسيط هو ان جميع العلماء العرب لن يدخلوا مدرسة العماء لانه حتى الان لايوجد مدرسة يجمع بها طلاب لكى يكونوا 
علماء واخيرا اكرر كلامى ان ليس للعلم نهاية ولو فى مجال واحد فاقرب مثال انظر الى الاشياء من حولك جيدا لكى تعى ما اقوله وكيف تتطور كل يوم فمثلا الطب كل يوم داء وغدا نجد له الدواء ومشكورا على انك لاتبخل بالفكر عكس الكثير من الناس
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> سبقني بها ازاي والرابط هذا لسه حديث بتاريخ 24/12
> الفكرة متسجلة باسمي باكاديمية البحث العلمي وبالشهر العقاري ومشهرة على اليوتيوب منذ 29/9/2010 انا معنديش مانع انه يجربها او يحضرها بس سمعته ستصبح سيئه لو نسبها له وقال ان هذه فكرته
> اما لو كان ابتكر طريقة جديدة غير المسطرة المسننه او محرك هيدروليكي غير فكرتي فاهلا وسهلا به ده شىء ميضرنيش



فعلا سمعته ستصبح سيئه لو نسبها له وقال ان هذه فكرته‎

عارف ليه ؟
لأنها خاطئة

و شكرا ‏‎ ‎


----------



## dr yasar (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

اخي الكريم

ليس للجهاز اي علاقة بالفكرة الخاصة بكم

لا المسطرة المسننة ولا المواتير الهيدروليكية 

الا ان المكابس الهيدروليكية جزء من المشروع ولكن ديناميكية الحركة مختلفة تماما عما ذكرته


اسأل الله لكم التوفيق​


----------



## د حسين (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*لاتختلفوا*

السيد محمد حسين 
والسيد د يسار
تحية طيبة :: أرجو ألا تختلفوا على حقوق ملكية الفكرة 
لأن اختلافكم على ذلك أبعد من اختلاف اثنين على ملكية قطعة أرض على سطح كوكب المريخ
فالفكرة خاطئة ولن تنتج أي طاقة 
اقبلوا تحياتي متمنيا لكم التوفيق في خلافات أخرى
​


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (6 يناير 2011)

اللى مش مصدق موضوع توليد الكهرباء بالخواص الهيدروليكية يشوف كوريك السيارة اللى بيرفع بأقل مجهود وانتم لو جربتوه هتقولو ازاى بالقوة السهلة باليد دي بيرفع عربية نقل وزنها 3 طن فهتقولو مستحيل وكل ده بيدك وزما قلنا المسافة والسرعه والله ما تهم 
المسافة ممكن تطول وحتي لو السرعه قليلة بنصغر حجم الماسورة المسننة الموصلة بالمسطرة فتعطي عدد لفات يمكن ان يصل الى 3 لفات بالثانية لتوربين رياح وهي سرعه مناسبة لتوليد طاقة بفائض
وكمان المعادلة تم خرقها بتجربتي داخل احد المصانع فوجدنا السرعه 0.067 متر بالثانية يعن حوالى 6.7 سم بالثانية وانا لو عندي ماسورة مسننة طول قوسها 6.7 سم ووصلتها بالمسطرة المسننة هتلف لفة واحدة لكل ثانية مش كده وبس انا بكبر قطر العجلة المتصلة بالماسورة وبوصلها بسير بالتوربين لتكون اكبر منه يعني هتلففه عدد مرات الضعف وكده نقول الف مبروك لأننا حلينا مشكلة السرعه والمسافة والوزن لان التجربة موتور بياخد 15 كيلوات طاقة رفع 40 الف كيلوجرام فلذلك خرقت المعادلة بتاعت قانون الطاقة ووالله العظيم اللى مش مصدق يروح لاقرب ميكانيكي يخليه يرفع عربيه بيده علشان يصدق كانك بتشيل كيلو واحد بيدك تلاقى العربية ام 2000 كيلو اترفعت لا وايه فى انواع كوريكات مسافة زراع الرفع مساوية تقريبا لزراع اليد المتحرك 
بالنسبة ل د يسار فى كذا طريقة انا دارسهم كلهم كان افضلهم بتاعت المسطرة المسننة هو اكيد هيعملها بفكرة كورونا السيارة
اللى يعرف واحد فاضل صاحب مال يخليه يجربها وينفع البشرية بدل ما كل ساعه سامعين مشكلة التلوث البيئى وانقطاع الكهرباء


----------



## ahmed es (7 يناير 2011)

again

انت كسبت قوة انظر للميكانيكى وهو بيرفع الكوريك كم لفه لفهم فى سبيل كم سنتيمتر ارتفعت السيارة

ولتجربة بسيطة من ناحية المولد لتعرف ان السرعة مهمة

هات موتور لعب اطفال وصل اطرافة على احد لمبات لعب الأطفال أيضا

جرب تلف أكس(عامود ) الموتور مرة بسرعة منخفضة ومرة بسرعة كبيرة ولاحظ مستوى الإضائة


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (7 يناير 2011)

فيه كوريك يده متشالة بنستخدم مفك للرفع فالمسافة اللى بيمشيها المفك مش كبيرة هي سنتيمترات ايضا وتقريبا مساوية لمسافة الرفع ولازم تعرف ان المسافة مش مشكلة لاننا ممكن نطول المكبس ومجري الزيت
لاحظو ان الطاقة اتضاعفت هنا حوالى 500 مرة بالكوريك ده وتكنولوجيته كانك بتعمل مجهود وزنه 2 كيلو بيحرك ويرفع عربية لحد 3 طن او اكثر يمكن
يعني ضعف الطاقة 1500 مرة
بالنسبة للسرعه انا ممكن اوصلها 3 او 4 لفات بالثانية طالما العزم متوفر وهي سرعه مناسبة لمولدات توربينات الرياح نتيجة لكبر حجم قطرها يعني المولد 50 كيلو بيبقى قطره 40 سم وانا ممكن اخلى العجلة الموصلة بالسير المتصل بالتوربين قطرها 120 سم يعني 3 اضعاف عدد اللفات وانصحك يااخي تق{أ تورينات الرياح فى الشركات تحتاج كام لفة زي التوربين 50 كيلو


----------



## ahmed es (7 يناير 2011)

جميل جدا انت قلت طالما العزم متوفر

يعنى خرج التروث بعد زيادة السرعة يعنى عزم اقل أليس كذلك

ولو تعرف القدرة هى حاصل ضرب العزم فى السرعة الدورانية 

بافتراض صندوق تروث عديم الفقد فالقدرة الداخلة = القدرة الخارجة أى ما تخسره فى الغزم تكسبه فى السرعة

هذه الفكرة هى الفكرة التى ينشأ عليها كل من التالى

الرافعات الهيدروليكية ( القوة والمسافة )
صناديق التروث( سرعة عزم )
البكرات والأحزمة( سرعة عزم )
التروث والجنازير(سرعة عزم )
المحولات الكهربية( فولت تيار )
dc dc converters ( فولت تيار )

كل تلك الماكينات سواء ميكانيكية أو كهربية عندما وضع اصحابها فكرة عملها كانت على مبدا بقاء الطاقة 

و أى كسب فى كمية فيزيائية يكون على حساب خسارة فى كمية أخرى حيث ان حاصل ضرب الكميتين اما طاقة او قدرة ( معدل بذل الطاقة )

اما موضوع استخدام مفك او عامود الكوريك فهذا أيضا يتبع نفس القانون
اذا استخدمت مفك ستحتاج الى قوة أعلى فى الرفع عنه اذا استخدمت ذراع عزم اعلى

اما موضوع ارتافع السيارة بكوريك حيث من مرة واحدة اذا حركت الزراع للأسفل مسافة 1 سم ( غير متكررة ) ثم ترتفع السيارة ا سم فأشك فيها
أرجو ان تقيسها انت بنفسك


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (7 يناير 2011)

بنقول الطاقة بتتضاعف 1500 مرة وممكن 6000 مرة وهو بيقولي بقاء الطاقة وانه مينفعش
حد يرد عليه ياجماعه
قارن يدك وقوتها البسيطه قارنها مع حمل 3000 كيلوجرام لا مؤاخذة بالكلمة لو اتزرعت بالارض عمرك ما هتقدر ترفعه لوحدك ولا حتي تحركه يبقى الكوريك كسبني تحريك السيارة للاعلى مسافة ولتكن 5 سم وحركت الكوريك لنفترض 7 سم بيدك بردو حتي لو 10 سم انت كسبت بالنهاية وزن يفوق قوتك بمراحل لا تتخيلها
وحتي لو كانت المسافة اقصر انا قلت مش مهم المسافة لاننا ممكن نطولها والسرعه محلولة امرها يبقى حتي لوالسرعه قليلة بنلفف عدد لفات مطلوب وعمره ما هيقل لأن العزم رهيب تخيل يقدر يرفع 3000 كيلوجرام يعني 30الف نيوتن متر يعني 30 الف وات كهرباء على حسب حسبة بعض الاساتذة وذلك لو ركبت موتور على الكوريك الطويل بدلا من يدك هذا الموتور لا يتعدي 100 وات كهرباء 1/10 كيلووات يعني يبقى فين بقى قانون بقاء النيلة اللى عمالين تتكلموا عليه

سبب التعديل الموضوع ده كبير اللى يعرف وزير الكهرباء يحاول يقنعه واللى بيقف فى طريقه بيقف فى طريق تقدم البشرية


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يناير 2011)

الأخ محمد حسين مجتهد ويحاول الوصول لأفضل النتائج
مشكلته أنه لا يعرف أقل القليل عن الفيزياء والهندسة، وبالتالي ينخدع ببعض الظواهر التي يراها
فعندما يرى بذل قوة صغير يؤدي إلى رفع حمل ثقيل يظن أن الطاقة تضخمت
حاولت كثيرا أن أشرح له فلم يرد أن يفهم
حاولت كثيرا أن أوجهه إلى النقص الذي يعاني منه في معلوماته، فلم يلتفت إلي
ورغم أنني وضعت له من الإثباتات العلمية ما من المفترض أن تقنع أي قارئ، إلا أنه لم يقتنع
ويبدو أنه سعيد بنفسه هكذا، فكم هو جميل شعور أنك بأقل مجهود وصلت إلى ما لم يصل إليه الآخرون
ولكن ما لا يعرفه هو أن الأجمل هو أن يصل إلى نتائج حقيقية، وأن يبذل جهد حقيقي في التعلم إلى أن يصل إلى ما يريد
أما أفكاره التي يظن أنها ستحل أزمة الطاقة العالمية، لم يعرف أنها تشبه إلى حد بعيد الأفكار التي تأتي لتلاميذ المدارس الابتدائية، ذوي الخيال الواسع والعلم القليل فيظنون أن كل شيء ممكن

أخ محمد حسين:
لا يوجد هنا على المنتدى من يعاديك، العداوة التي تتصورها هي من ظنك أنت، لقد نصحنا لك، ولكنك لا تحب الناصحين


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (7 يناير 2011)

بنقول الطاقة بتتضاعف 1500 مرة وممكن 6000 مرة وهو بيقولي بقاء الطاقة وانه مينفعش
حد يرد عليه ياجماعه
قارن يدك وقوتها البسيطه قارنها مع حمل 3000 كيلوجرام لا مؤاخذة بالكلمة لو اتزرعت بالارض عمرك ما هتقدر ترفعه لوحدك ولا حتي تحركه يبقى الكوريك كسبني تحريك السيارة للاعلى مسافة ولتكن 5 سم وحركت الكوريك لنفترض 7 سم بيدك بردو حتي لو 10 سم انت كسبت بالنهاية وزن يفوق قوتك بمراحل لا تتخيلها
وحتي لو كانت المسافة اقصر انا قلت مش مهم المسافة لاننا ممكن نطولها والسرعه محلولة امرها يبقى حتي لوالسرعه قليلة بنلفف عدد لفات مطلوب وعمره ما هيقل لأن العزم رهيب تخيل يقدر يرفع 3000 كيلوجرام يعني 30الف نيوتن متر يعني 30 الف وات كهرباء على حسب حسبة بعض الاساتذة وذلك لو ركبت موتور على الكوريك الطويل بدلا من يدك هذا الموتور لا يتعدي 100 وات كهرباء 1/10 كيلووات يعني يبقى فين بقى قانون بقاء النيلة اللى عمالين تتكلموا عليه

سبب التعديل الموضوع ده كبير اللى يعرف وزير الكهرباء يحاول يقنعه واللى بيقف فى طريقه بيقف فى طريق تقدم البشرية


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يناير 2011)

يا أخ محمد، الكوريك بتضغطه كام مرة عشان ترفع العربية 5 سنتي؟
وكل مرة بتحرك الكوريك كام سنتي؟
مش أقل من 20 سنتي وتكرر العملية 25 مرة مثلا؟
يعني 500 سنتي عشان تحرك العربية 5 سنتي
سيقى لو العربية 15000 نيوتن يبقى انت القوة اللي كنت بتديها 15000×5÷500 = 150 نيوتن
شفت الفرق ايه؟؟


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (7 يناير 2011)

كلامك مش مضبوط لأ العملية مش بتكرر 25 مرة ولا بتكون 20 سم طول يد الكوريك وحتي لو صح اديك رديت على نفسك بنعمل 150 نيوتن علشان نرفع 1500 كيلوجرام يعني 15000 نيوتن متر يعني ضعف الطاقة مكتسبة 100 مرة دي مش كفاية لأن الاختراع ناجح ده بفرضية ان كلامك صح وحسبتك دي صح
يبقى مفيش كلام بعد كده من فضلكم ولاحظ معنتش تعارضني علشان فى ناس بتشوف الكلام ده ولازم تقتنع علشان انت واقف فى طريق تقدم بلدك


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يناير 2011)

يا أخ محمد، بلاش اتهامات من فضلك
أنت مش عارف الفرق بين القوة والطاقة


mohamedhusen951 قال:


> وحتي لو صح اديك رديت على نفسك بنعمل 150 نيوتن علشان نرفع 1500 كيلوجرام يعني 15000 نيوتن متر يعني ضعف الطاقة مكتسبة 100


في فرق بين انك تضخم القوة وبين انك تضخم الطاقة
الطاقة بتساوي قوة × مسافة
يبقى زي ما الأخ أحمد قالك، عشان توزد القوة حتضحي بالمسافة
عوز تفهم، براحتك، مش عاوز تفهم وعاوز تفضل زي ما انت ماتعرفش حاجة وفاكر ان كلامك صح، برضو براحتك


----------



## ahmed es (7 يناير 2011)

> بنقول الطاقة بتتضاعف 1500 مرة وممكن 6000 مرة وهو بيقولي بقاء الطاقة وانه مينفعش
> حد يرد عليه ياجماعه
> قارن يدك وقوتها البسيطه قارنها مع حمل 3000 كيلوجرام لا مؤاخذة بالكلمة لو اتزرعت بالارض عمرك ما هتقدر ترفعه لوحدك ولا حتي تحركه يبقى الكوريك كسبني تحريك السيارة للاعلى مسافة ولتكن 5 سم وحركت الكوريك لنفترض 7 سم بيدك بردو حتي لو 10 سم انت كسبت بالنهاية وزن يفوق قوتك بمراحل لا تتخيلها
> وحتي لو كانت المسافة اقصر انا قلت مش مهم المسافة لاننا ممكن نطولها والسرعه محلولة امرها يبقى حتي لوالسرعه قليلة بنلفف عدد لفات مطلوب وعمره ما هيقل لأن العزم رهيب تخيل يقدر يرفع 3000 كيلوجرام يعني 30الف نيوتن متر يعني 30 الف وات كهرباء على حسب حسبة بعض الاساتذة وذلك لو ركبت موتور على الكوريك الطويل بدلا من يدك هذا الموتور لا يتعدي 100 وات كهرباء 1/10 كيلووات يعني يبقى فين بقى قانون بقاء النيلة اللى عمالين تتكلموا عليه
> ...


dude first of all 30000 kg doesn't equal 30000 N
second of all 30 k.N doesn't equal N.M there's a huge difference there

so if you don't know the differences between units so what else

but you know what keep it up
hope you destroy that conservation law or what ever you .....

the next reply you will judge me about using english


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (7 يناير 2011)

i will not reply on el gahla مش هرد على الجهلة
الحكاية فعلا تغيظ الفيل حتي مش البني ادم بس هو كده الانسان اذا مسه الخير منوع
والله انا ما بدور على شهرة بالمكبس ولا اختراعي زما البعض معتقد وعمال يجادلني بس الموضوع لو اتفهم واتنفذ هيوفر مليارات المليارات 
امال لو عرفتوا بقى باقى اختراعاتي كنتوا عملتوا ايه على فكرة انا اعرف معلومات هتخلى العرب مفيش زيهم بالعالم بس المشكلة الناس واقفة ضدي واقسم بالله فى خلال سنين بسيطة لو سياستي وافكارى اتنفذت بمصر هنحكم العالم كله


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يناير 2011)

شاهد هذا الفيديو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72RTYY1a7z4
من الثانية 24 حتى الثانية 56، ارتفعت السيارة بضعة سنتيمترات ربما تكون 7 أو 8 سنتيمتر أو على الأكثر 10 سم، وتحرك الذراع حوالي 18 مرة، والمسافة التي تحرركها حوالي من 40 إلى 50 سم في كل مرة، والسيارة لم ترتفع كلها، وإنما فقط ارتفعت من ناحية واحدة، وهذا يعني أن الوزن المرفوع يقدر بحوالي من ربع إلى نصف الوزن الكلي، وأعتق من مكان نقطة الرفع أن الوزن المرفوع يمكن تقديره بحوالي ثلث وزن السيارة أي 500 كيلو جرام على الأكثر
لو رجعنا للحسبة السابقق، وافترضنا أن السيارة تحركت 10 سم، ومسافة الكوريك 50 سم والوزن 500 كيلوجرام وعدد مرات الرفع 18 مرة نجد أن القوة التي بذلها الرجل يمكن حسابها كالتالي
500 × 10 ÷ 50 ÷ 18 = حوالي 5 كيلوجرام ونصف، ومع افتراض وجود بعض الفواقد يمكن تقدير القوة ب8 كيلو جرام
وهذا يتسق مع كل القوانين الفيزيائية ومع القدر البشرية ومع قانون بقاء الطاقة الذي ترفضه
أنا في الحقيقة أشك في أنك لا تعرف كل هذا، فلا يعقل أن يكون هناك إنسان "متعلم" ويكون على هذه الدرجة الرهيبة من الجهل


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يناير 2011)

ahmed es قال:


> the next reply you will judge me about using english


بعيدا عن السبب في كتابتك بالإنجليزية، فأنا لا أعتقد أنه سيفهمك
فبنظرة على موقع الأخ محمد حسين، وبالنظر إلى الأشعار التي ألفها بالإنجليزية ستعرف أن معرفته بالإنجليزية ليست أفضل كثيرا من معرفته بالفيزياء والميكانيكا


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (7 يناير 2011)

خلاص مش مشكلة المنتدي ده يقتنع فى منتديات تانية عقولها متنورة 
انا مبسوط من حاجة واحدة ان شكلكم بقى يرثى له وحالتكم وحشة اوي لما الفكرة تتنفذ وانا بقى بصراحة اقدر اعرف كل اللى بيجادلني واقدر افضحه
بالنسبة للاشعار ابقى الف زيها واعرف انك بتتكلم على مين الاول ولا ابقى صمم موقع زي ده اصلا الموقع ده مفيش حد يعرف يصممه بالسهولة اللى انا مصممه بيها ويتوافق مع كل المتصفحات
ياجماعه زملكاوي ده واحد عاطل عن العمل فاضي مش لاقى شغلة قاعد على الواحدة
يازملكاوي بلاش تنافسني انا بقلل من قدري لما برد عليك اصلا انت عارف انا معايا ايه من الاختراعات
الفدان يجيب 200 طن محصول وممكن اعمل انهار صناعية بكل سهولة دي عينة اختراعات
انا معايا حوالى 8 افكار لو اتنفذوا هتعرف انا ابقى ايه


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يناير 2011)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> الفدان يجيب 200 طن محصول وممكن اعمل انهار صناعية بكل سهولة دي عينة اختراعات
> انا معايا حوالى 8 افكار لو اتنفذوا هتعرف انا ابقى ايه


ربنا يزيد ويبارك
ربنا يوفقك
أنا مافهمش في الأنهار الصناعية ولا في إنتاج المحاصيل
لكن أفهم في الميكانيكا
وفي الموضوع بتاع المكبس دة انت ماقلتش ولا حاجة صح في الميكانيكا
وكلمتك بالأرقام مش عاجبك، حطيتلك فيديو، ما قتنعتش
خلاص يا عم، خليك راكب دماغك، ودور على واحد مش عارف أي حاجة في حاجة وخد فلوسه وضيعهاله، واحنا مالناش دعوة
احنا عملنا اللي علينا
وكلمناك بالحسنى، وبالإقناع وبالعلم وبالهندسة، وانت برضو مصمم اننا بنكرهك ومستقصدينك
انت عاجباك دماغك كدة، ومستكبر انك تتعلم، وشايف انك مش محتاج تتعلم الحاجات اللي بوظولنا عقولنا بيها في كليات الهندسة، خلاص براحتك
وابقى قابلني لو فكرتك دي ولا فكرة العربية الهوائية قدرت تحرك نفسها


----------



## ahmed es (7 يناير 2011)

*شكلها هتبقى عنب*



mohamedhusen951 قال:


> خلاص مش مشكلة المنتدي ده يقتنع فى منتديات تانية عقولها متنورة
> انا مبسوط من حاجة واحدة ان شكلكم بقى يرثى له وحالتكم وحشة اوي لما الفكرة تتنفذ وانا بقى بصراحة اقدر _اعرف كل اللى بيجادلني واقدر افضحه_


انا احمد اسماعيل من مصر

وصدقنى لو عملت فكرتك ونجحت انا هكون اول واحد يطلع معاك على الشاشة عشان يتفضح :4:


----------



## ahmed es (8 يناير 2011)

http://www.haq33.com/

ياراجل هو ده 


> ولا ابقى صمم موقع زي ده اصلا الموقع ده مفيش حد يعرف يصممه بالسهولة اللى انا مصممه بيها ويتوافق مع كل المتصفحات


حظك انى كنت مبرمج قبل ما ادرس هندسة التحكم واقلك انت مسكين والله العظيم


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (9 يناير 2011)

د يسار مش هياخد براءة اختراع لأن قوانين مكاتب البراءة لو كان اختراعه جزء من اختراع اخر لن يتم قبوله بعد سنة حين يتم النظر اليه والفكرة اصلا فكرتي كان بأولى لما راح يسجله كان يتصل بيا ويبعتلى اميل 
اما الفكرة بتاعته هو مكبس بيتحرك ومتصل بحاجة ذى قضبان القطار او كورونا السيارة تترجم الحركة فوق وتحت الى حركة دائرية 
وانا مسجلها قبله وشهرها على اليوتيوب اما كونه ينفذها ممكن اضع اسمه كمخترع معايا بالاكاديمية فى ورق التقديم ونتقاسم انا بالفكرة وهو بالعمل والتنفيذ
الناس اللى بيجادلو محدش يجادل لأن الفكرة منتهية ومقبوله وانا شخصيا سائل رئيس قسم الميكانيكا فشك فى كلامي الاول وقال تنفع بعد كده فمتقعدوش تهيصو وخلو الناس تقتنع علشان احنا بنتكلم فى مليارات الدولارات توفير للوقود وبنتكلم فى رمضان لا انقطاع للكهرباء وبنتكلم فى ان التلوث البيئي لا يحدث ويقل فوحياة ابوكم بلاش جدال فى مسألة بتوفر الطاقة وتتضاعف القوة اللى هي بنستخدمها بتوليد طاقة توصل الاف المرات وبكف يدك عاوزين حاجة اكثر من كده؟!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## د حسين (9 يناير 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t239658-2.html


----------



## zamalkawi (9 يناير 2011)

أخ محمد، سأسألك سؤالا هاما
هل تعرف أن الطاقة تساوي القوة × المسافة؟
لو لا تعلم، فها أنا قد قلت لك، ولو لا تصدقني اقرأ في أي مرجع أو كتاب أو موقع على الإنترنت، ستجد نفس الكلام
وبالتالي القوة فقط لا تساوي الطاقة
أتمنى أن تكون جادا في السعي في طلب العلم
ها أنا أحاورك حوارا هادئا، وقلت لك معلومة محددة
لو عندك ما يثبت خطأ هذه المعلومة واجهني به


----------



## عـاطـل عـن الأمـل (9 يناير 2011)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> _خلاص مش مشكلة المنتدي ده يقتنع فى منتديات تانية عقولها متنورة _
> _انا مبسوط من حاجة واحدة ان شكلكم بقى يرثى له وحالتكم وحشة اوي لما الفكرة تتنفذ وانا بقى بصراحة اقدر اعرف كل اللى بيجادلني واقدر افضحه_


 

مبين من طريقة كلامك الرائع انك عالم ومخترع وبتكترث للعلم ومنفعة الناس 

ما شاء الله عنك .. أبقى سجل اسمي مع قائمة "المفضوحين" عشان لما نيجي " ننفضح" 

افرجيهم مشاركتك هاي .. ويلا مهو الموت مع الجماعة رحمة


----------



## يحيى الكاني (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني اريد جدول تحمل الكيبلات منظم وشكرا


----------



## يحيى الكاني (9 يناير 2011)

*هندسه كهرباء*

السلام عليكم احتاج الى جدول تحمل الكيبلات من لديه الجدول ان يعلنه ويكون منظم


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (10 يناير 2011)

*كيفية الاستفادة من الكوريك:- انه يمكن تصنيع كوريك ذو مشوار طويل وليكن 5 متر مثلا ووضعه داخل صندوق بشكل افقى وتركيب عليه موتور مثل موتور العجل الكهربى ال 200 وات والذى يلف 6 لفات بالثانية مع عزم عزمه الخارق وكما اتفقنا او سنتفق انه بحركة اليد السهلة جدا والتي تساوي عدد كيلوجرام بسيطة يتحرك الكوريك ويمشى مسافة لا بأس بها لذلك السرعه لا تتأثر طالما القوة سهلة وبالتالى هذا الموتور المركب يقوم بتحريك يد الكوريك بصورة متصلة ليس بها تقطيع نتيجة رفع عصى او غيره وبالتالى نصل الى سرعه مع قوة لا بأس بها بواسطة هذا الموتور ال 200 وات وبالتالى السرعه المطلوبة لتوليد الطاقة تصل الى متر و 2 متر كمان ياجماعه كسرعه رفع لاوزان ثقيلة جدا مما يضاعف النيوتن متر والطاقة المتولدة ثم نقوم بوضع كوريك بموتوره بالجهة المقابلة افقى ونقوم بوضع مسطرة مسننة بينهما ثم نستفيد من حركة المربع المسنن على ماسورتين مسننتين وبالتالى يمكن توليد طاقة كبيرة جدا لشحن بطارية ثم الاستفادة منها مباشرة والتغذية بواسطة البطارية وليس مباشرة اما بالمحطات يمكن الوصول لتغذية مباشرة نتيجة لطول المكابس عن 5 متر مشوار ونتيجة لانه يوجد مزرعة مكابس بها الاف المكابس كلهم بالتوقيت لهم دورات مختلفة وبالتالى نكتسب طاقة حركية ذو تغذية مباشرة ولان سرعة اقلاع المكبس كبيرة فان الطاقة لا تتاثر كثيرا سوي ضعف بسيط جدا لا يؤثر على السكان*
*وبالمستقبل يمكن وضع هذا الجهاز المولد للطاقة داخل المركبات الكبيرة مثل الاوتوبيسات والطائرات والسفن ونقل ما شاء الله على انخفاض اسعار الطاقة والسلع بشكل جميل الى جانب سهولة تغذية المناطق الجديدة بكل سهولة وانتهي عصر مشكلة الطاقة للابد كما انها تتغلب على المفاعلات النووية لان المكابس سهلة التصنيع وسريعه البناء كمحطة*


----------



## aminabdulhady (13 يناير 2011)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> الفدان يجيب 200 طن محصول وممكن اعمل انهار صناعية بكل سهولة دي عينة اختراعات
> انا معايا حوالى 8 افكار لو اتنفذوا هتعرف انا ابقى ايه



عزيزي محمد حسين
الأزمات الاقتصادية تجتاح العالم كله ، ومظاهرات اخواننا في تونس و الجزائر ليست منا ببعيد ، والاسعار عندنا في مصر ترتفع في اليوم مرتين فتصبح على سعر و تمسي على سعر آخر ، فماذا تنتظر من كوارث أخرى لكي يتحرك قلبك بالشفقة و الرحمة ، أرجوك أن تنشر أفكارك و دعنا ممن لا يعجبهم فكرك ، فهناك من هم بحاجة الى أفكارك حقنا لدماء تسيل بحثا عن رغيف الخبز ، وان كنت تنتظر التقدير المادي و الأدبي فلن تجد ، فانشرها من أجل أطفال يبكون جوعا وشيوخ جفت حلوقهم من النداء ولهجت ألسنتهم بالدعاء
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي​


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (13 يناير 2011)

انا بحاول انفذها بالسر عبر جمعية علمية وان شاء الله هتسمعوا اخبار جيدة قريبا


----------



## aminabdulhady (18 يناير 2011)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> كله بفضل الاتصال الروحي او ما يسمي الكومبيوتر الملائكي واه لو تعرفوا انا معايا ايه كمان من افكار واختراعات هتنتخبوني ملك لمصر عامة الموقع اهو www.haq33.com



عزيزي محمد حسين
لا يمكننا تكذيبك اذا أخبرتنا أنك رأيت نورا من السماء ، وفي نفس الوقت لسنا مجبرين على تصديقك ، ولكن عندما تأتي بأفكار ثم تحاول أن تقنعنا بها عن طريق معادلات رياضية بعضها صحيح و بعضها خاطئ ثم تقول أن هذا تم (باتصال ملائكي) فهنا بسهولة نستطيع أن نقول لك إن الملائكة لا تأتي بشيء فيه مثقال ذرة من الخطأ ، لذلك يجب عليك اعادة التفكير في طبيعة الاتصال وستكتشف أنه لم يكن ملائكيا بالمرة انما كان الاتصال مع جنس اخر غير الملائكة 
وعندما تدعي أنك ( المهدي البديل ) فبقليل من التفكير ستكتشف أن اتصالك فعلا لم يكن بالملائكة
يا عزيزي كيف تكتب هذه الأفكار في موقع ثم تسميه الحق33 ؟
يا عزيزي لا تخلط العلم بالدروشة هدانا الله واياك
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## qusai safi (19 يناير 2011)

ماذا تعني ب قوة تحمل القواعد K_ 250؟؟؟ ما هي ال K وحده ام ماذا؟؟؟ اليست قوة تحمل الباطون تقاس بال MPa??? وشكرا


----------



## arabicromancy (19 يناير 2011)

ياجماعه انا لسه داخل على الموقع حق 33 ولاقيته اضاف كلام بالموضوع وقال كلام سىء على المنتدي وقال انه هيرفع قضية على المنتدي علشان سمحوا بشتيمته ههه ده مش بعيد يطالب بتعويض


----------



## moustafa helal (19 يناير 2011)

الموضوع غايه في الترتيب وهو بالفعل موضوع مفيد جدا مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمـ ـد (10 فبراير 2011)

*طلب للدكتور محمد باشراحيل*

أرجوك يا دكتور محمد باشراحيل أن تحذف هذا الموضوع السخيف 
ارجوك , لأنه لا يحترم العقل و لا المنطق , يكفي هذه المهزلة 
يا أخي 
ألم يبقى مواضيع عن الطاقات المتجددة و البديلة إلا هذه السخافات 
سبحان الله ​


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله بك أخي الكريم*


----------



## asleh (16 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل بس لو في رسوم توضيحيه


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (19 أبريل 2011)

ممممممممشششششششششككككككككووووووووووووووووررررررررررججددددددددددججججججججججدددددددددداااااا


----------



## المعتز بالله (21 أبريل 2011)

رأيي انه لا فائدة من اضاعة الوقت في هذا المجال


----------



## محمد بن السويفي (21 أبريل 2011)

أحسنت مجهود طيب ولكن عليك أن تبدأ من حيث انتهى الآخرين


----------



## ابى عبدالرحمن (9 مايو 2011)

فرن شمسي بطريقة بسيطة
نقوم بشراء طبق استقبال فضائي حجم كبير 
نقوم بشراء مرايا صغير مقاس 4×4 سم من محلات بيع المرايا
نقوم بلصق المرايا على الطبق بواسطة سيليكون 
نصنع حامل لوضع أنية الطبخ عليه
يفضل أن يتم طلاء آنية الطبخ بلون أسود من الخارج لكي نحصل أمتصاص جيد للطاقة الحرارية الشمسية
وفي الأخير نوجه الطبق باتجاه الشمس فنحصل على فرن شمسي قوي
والسلام عليكم 
أخوكم أبى عبد الرحمن


----------



## ابى عبدالرحمن (9 مايو 2011)

إخواني 
كيف استطيع أن أولد عزم عالي من طاقة بسيطة


----------



## زكي بدر (30 أغسطس 2011)

اردت اضافه شيء , طبعا اختلف كليا مع صاحب الموضوع من جانب فكره توليد الكهرباء كما تفضل بالوصف , و اتوجه بالشكر للساده الزملاء ممن تفضلوا بالرد عليه و اوضحوا له انه علي خطأ , الا انه كابر و اصر علي خطئه , فسيدي الفاضل ان كانت الدنيا ورديه كما تفضلت لما كان هناك صراعات علي الطاقه وكان كل شخص اكتفي بتوليد الكهرباء بنفسه في منزله و كفي الله المؤمنين شر القتال , ولكن مشاركتك يا سيدي الفاضل نبهتني لداء متغلغل داخل قلوب امتنا العربيه وهو داء التضخيم وازدراء ثقافه الاجتهاد و المثابره , فنري العطار الذي يخرج علينا و قد اكتشف علاج للسرطان او الايدز عافاكم الله و انه بهذا الاكتشاف قد سبق شركات الأدويه علي مستوي العالم ,وانه بقليل من المجهود وهو جالس في ساعه صفاء وتجلي يحتسي قليل من الشاي قد وصل لما لم يتمكن ان يصل اليه ارقي علماء العالم بامكانيتهم العلميه الرفيعه و المعامل المجهزه علي ارقي مستوي والامكانات الماليه الضخمه المسخره لهذا الغرض , فهذا ضد سنه الحياه الطبيعيه و خرقا للقوانين في عصر انتهي فيه بعث الأنبياء و اكتملت الحجه علي البشر , فعلي قدر الأمور تأتي العزائم , فالقليل يمكن ان يغلب الكثير في حاله ان يركن صاحب الكثير الي امكانياته و يغتر بقوته بينما يجتهد صاحب القليل بامكانياته المتواضعه و يواصل ليله و نهاره ليعوض فرق الامكانات بينه وبين صاحب الكثير ليصل لنفس النتيجه , تماما كقصه السلحفاه والأرنب وهذا الأمر يحدث في حاله الصراع . 
اما اذا حدث تنافس سلمي بين صاحب الكثير و القليل علي سباق ما مثلا فطبيعي ان يسبق صاحب السياره صاحب الدراجه الا في حاله ان اهمل صاحب السياره سيارته فتعطلت به فيسبقه صاحب الدراجه المهتم بها وذلك وفق ما ذكرنا سابقا , لكن في حاله التساوي في الاراده علي الفوز فطبعا النتيجه لصالح السياره .

ارجو الا يغضب العضو صاحب الموضوع فلن تنهض امتنا بالشعور الزائف باننا اقوي من غيرنا وان الله معنا حتي ولو لم نأخذ بالأسباب , فالمؤمن القوي احب لله من المؤمن الضعيف .


----------



## tanji12 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

[h=2]آلة مبتكرة لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية بواسطة المكابس الهيدروليكية[/h]​​​



رسم هندسي للآلة الجديدة


​*تمكن المبتكر المصري محمد حسين من ابتكار آلة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية بواسطة الخواص الهيدروليكية، وتعتمد الآلة على مكابس هيدروليكية، ومبدأ الرفع عن طريق الهواء المضغوط كالمستخدمة في "مغاسل السيارات" أو باستخدام المواتير الهيدروليك التي تضخ الزيت. 

الفكرة الجديدة طبقا للمخترع تتمثل في تركيب يد متصلة بمسطرة مسننة تصعد وتنزل عند تشغيل المكبس وعليه وزن من الأوزان وليكن 2.5 طن وهذه الحركة الصاعدة بقوة الكومبريسور "ما يعادل رفع 5 طن" والنازلة بقوة الجاذبية للمسطرة تجعل عجلتين أو ماسورتين مسننتين كالتروس يدوران عكس بعضهما مع حركة المسطرة للأعلى. 

العجلتان يكونان متصلتان بقرصين "ترسين رمان بلي مجهزين لالتقاط الحركة باتجاه واحد بحيث أن أحدهما يدور في الاتجاه المطلوب والآخر نفس الأمر، ولا يدور مع حركة عجلته المعاكسة مثل فكرة ترس الدراجة الخلفي حينما تبدل إلى الأمام فإنه يلقط الحركة وتسير الدراجة أما إذا عكست التبديل للخلف فلا يؤثر ذلك على حركة الدراجة وتظل تسير إلى الأمام وبالتالي نضمن حركة باتجاه واحد بالرغم من تضاد حركة الصعود والنزول للمكبس. 

يتم تركيب سير مشترك لتوربين 50 كيلووات كتوربينات الرياح يحتاج عدد لفات قليلة "2 لفة ث" مع تصغير قطر نهايته "رأسه" المتصلة بالسير المشترك لترسي رمان البلى للعجلتين المتحركين بحيث يكونا أكبر قطرا وطولا منه بحوالي 12 مرة لكي يلف عدد اللفات المطلوب لتوليد الطاقة أو الأفضل استخدام دينامو مولد ذو رأس صغيرة بطبيعته ويحتاج إلى عزم قليل ولكن عدد لفات كثيرة وعدد اللفات يمكن تحقيقه بواسطة تصغير عجلة أو ماسورة التسنين المرتبطة بالمسطرة الصاعدة والنازلة لأن عدد اللفات يعتمد على سرعة المسطرة ولفها للماسورة المسننة. 

وبديهيا كلما زادت سرعة المسطرة بالثانية وصغر قطر الماسورة المسننة فإن عدد اللفات يزيد بالثانية ثم نقوم بتركيب هذه الماسورة بقرص رمان بلى كبير بالقطر أكبر منها وبالتالي هو من يحرك الدينامو ذو الرأس الصغير بالسير المشترك. 

وعند نهاية دورة المكبس ليتوقف ويعكس الحركة فإن انقطاع التيار الكهربي لا يحدث بل يضعف فقط ومع وجود مزارع المكابس فإن التيار يكون مناسبا ووفيرا ولا يضعف لأن عجلة رمان البلى المتصلة بالماسورة تلف بعدد لفات كبير وتتصل بقطر صغير للدينامو وبالتالي فإن بطء الحركة أثناء عكس المكبس لحركته لا يؤثر إلا بشكل ضئيل على سرعة الدينامو. 

وبهذه الطريقة فقد تم توليد طاقة 50 كيلوات من 2.5 كيلوات فقط لأن الآلة تعمل 5 ثوان كل 10 ثوان كمثال.

محصلة القوة

يقول المبتكر محمد حسين: " إذا كانت سرعة المكبس 2 متر بالثانية فإن المسطرة المسننة تكون بنفس السرعة وإذا كانت كل من الماسورتين قطرهما 25 سم فيكون طول قوسهما 65 سم لكل ماسورة تقريبا وهي المسافة التي تقطعها الماسورة لتلف لفة واحدة وهي 65 سم وبالتالي فإذا كانت سرعة المسطرة المسننة مترين بالثانية 200سم فإن عدد لفات كل ماسورة = 200 سم \ 65سم = 3 أضعاف اللفات". 

ويضيف: "لذلك فإن 200 سم تلف لفة بالثانية تكون الـ65 سم تلف 3 لفات بالثانية ولكن أيضا الماسورتين متصلتين بقرصين رمان بلى أكبر بالقطر وليكن 75 سم فيكون طول القوس أكبر 3 مرات وإذا وصلناهما بسير مشترك برأس دينامو وليكن 5 سم فإن عدد اللفات يكون مضاعفا بقيمة 75\5= 15 مرة ونحن نعلم أن كل قرص رمان بلى كما حسبناه يلف بعدد لفات 3 لفات ثانية لذلك يكون عدد لفات الدينامو الذي وصلنا له = 15*3 = 45 لفة بالثانية أي بالدقيقة 2700 لفة بالدقيقة وهي سرعة ممتازة للدينامو ليولد الطاقة المطلوبة مع الحاجة إلى عزم قليل لأننا نعلم أنه كلما زاد عدد اللفات قل العزم المطلوب أو مقاومة اللف للدينامو لأنهم يتناسبون بشكل عكسي".

وبالمثال السابق تكون محصلة القوة هي وزن مرفوع بقوة 5 حصان ويكون 5 طن لمدة 5 ثواني على القطر الصغير للمكبس مثلا، ومعه حركة المسطرة المسننة للأعلى لتدير توربين المولد ثم نقوم بإزالة هذه القوة من على القطر الصغير بتفريغ الهواء من الكومبريسور من الجهة الضاغط عليها وبالتالي تنزل الـ2.5 طن بفعل الجاذبية لكي تولد الطاقة ولنحسب العزم المتولد بالنيوتن متر من صعود ونزول هذا الوزن الكبير أي أن المحصلة للعزم طلوع ونزول 2.5 طن مثلا .

آلة جديدة

ولكي يتم تنفيذ فكرة محمد حسين قام بتصميم نموذجا لآلة جديدة عبارة عن مكبس هيدروليكي لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية يتكون من:

1- خزان الزيت: به كمية زيت كبيرة قابلة للزيادة والنقصان تعوض الحاجة إلى زيادة طول المكبس الصغير وبالتالي توفير مساحته وتعقيد تصنيعه
2- الموتور الهيدروليك الأيمن بأي قوة مطلوبة والذي يضخ الزيت بضغط عالي جدا داخل المكبس الصغير مما يؤدي إلى زيادة عزم المسطرة لتحرك ديناموهات تصل إلى 20 ميجاوات بطاقة ومساحة قليلة ولا حاجة إلى أوزان أو تكلفة عالية.
3- الموتور الهيدروليك الأيسر بقوة مساوية للأيمن مع ملاحظة أن هذا الموتور يتوقف عن العمل ثوان ليعطي الفرصة لمكبسه الكبير كي يرجع ناحية اليسار بواسطة ضغط المسطرة المسننة من الجهة المقابلة والذي يكون أشد ما يمكن .
4- المكبس الكبير بالقطر المطلوب، ويمكن زيادة طول القطر إلى 20 متر لتكون دورة المكبس طويلة. 
5- قرص المكبس الكبير والذي يمنع خروج الزيت.
6- قرص المسطرة والذي يتم لحام المسطرة العريضة ذو البروزات أو التسنين فيه.
7- المسطرة المسننة وتكون عريضة لكي تعطي مساحة لعجل رمان البلي الأكبر قطرا من ماسورته ويمكن تركيب أكثر من مسطرة.
8- ماسورة بها فتحات لبروزات المسطرة المسننة وهي تظهر كدائرة في المقطع بالصورة أعلاه.
9- عجلة رمان البلي متصلة بالماسورة بواسطة جهاز رمان بلى يلقط الحركة في اتجاه واحد بل ولا يكون خشن الحركة حتى عند توقف المسطرة لثانية واحدة يظل يلف ولكن ينخفض بالسرعة "لا تذكر في ثانية واحدة في التأثير على الطاقة الكهربائية المتولدة "ومثل فكرة الدراجات العادية ثم تتصل هذه العجلة برأس الدينامو وبالعجلة المقابلة بواسطة سير مشترك وتكون هذه العجلة اكبر بالقطر بمراحل عديدة من رأس الدينامو. *


----------



## mohleel (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*يا جماعه أنا تابع وصديق المخترع محمد حسين وكنت كلمته وقالى انه وقع فريسة لكلام مهندسين جاهلين وان الاختراع فعلا مش نافع خالص بعد الاستعانه بكلية الهندسة فأرجو منكم حذف الموضوع خالص لأنه بيسىء سمعة المهندسين وبيعطيهم أمل كذاب*


----------



## د حسين (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد جميل تشكر عليه*



mohleel قال:


> *يا جماعه أنا تابع وصديق المخترع محمد حسين وكنت كلمته وقالى انه وقع فريسة لكلام مهندسين جاهلين وان الاختراع فعلا مش نافع خالص بعد الاستعانه بكلية الهندسة فأرجو منكم حذف الموضوع خالص لأنه بيسىء سمعة المهندسين وبيعطيهم أمل كذاب*


تحية طيبة للجميع
الاعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة حتى ولو جاءت على لسان صديق ومحب لصاحب القضية
ولكن ؟؟؟؟ لماذا الحذف ؟؟؟؟ بل العكس يجب ابقاؤه ليكون مرجعا فنيا وأشكرك كثيرا على ذلك ... وكان على صاحب الفكرة نفسه ان يصرح بذلك وانا لا ارى اي احراج في ذلك بل ستكون شجاعة رجل شهم مع توضيح ما مر به المشروع من توريطات وافكار غير علمية لتكون قدوة لغيره وهداية مفيدة .... وبالمناسبة يفضل حذف كلمة مخترع من مقدمة اسم صاحب الموضوع ...ونتمى له الحصول على اللقب من اختراع آخر ناجح..وتقديرا لجهودك سأحاول مساعدتك في الدارة الالكترونية التي طرحتها في مداخلتك الثانية لهذا اليوم الخاصة بتوليد تيار مستمر منظم.. وشكرا متمنيا التوفيق للجميع​


----------



## mohleel (26 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا د حسين تم الرد فى الموضوع الثاني وشكرا على أخلاقك الطيبة


----------



## عمرو 2 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

يا جماعة وكان فين من الاول القانون الثانى للثرموديناميك ؟ جايين دلوقتى تعرفوا خطأكم ؟


----------



## المهندس عددنان (4 ديسمبر 2012)

التجربة تثبت صحة او خطأ اي الفكرة فلماذا لا تجرب بنموذج مصغر


----------



## مراد1000 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*قاسي جدا*



zamalkawi قال:


> أخ محمد حسين
> هون عليك
> أخي، أنت لا زلت مصرا على بذل الجهد، وهذا شيء عظيم ورائع، فقط مشكلتك هي أنك تصر على بذل الجهد في الاتجاه الخطأ
> أنت تبدع وتأتي بأفكار رائعة، ولكن إصرارك على عدم بذل جهد قليل في التعلم يجعل أفكارك خاطئة تماما
> ...


 

الله اكبر ما اقسى كلامك الله اكبر على اليهود يا زلمي حرام عليك هيك مش هيك اللي بحكي مع العالم بخصوص هذا الموضوع موجود في الحياة طاقة اسمها الجاذبية الارضية 
انا اثق تماما انو في طريقة طريقة لأستغلالها في افكار كثيرة جدا بس الوقت كفيل صدقني ياللي بتبهدل في العالم انو رح تنجح ما في حق بضيع ورا مطالب اكيد انا اؤمن انه 
في الحياة طاقات مجانية وخاصة من الجاذبية بالمرتبة الاولى والاشياء التانية يا اما مش مكتشفة او دارجة اتقي الله لما تحكي هيك ما تخلي راسك مبرمج بقوانين العلماء وقوانينك اذا ما في بثمك كلمة اسكت صدقني احسنلك ويعطيك العافية


----------

